# I've had a reply from the Pets4homes scam!!



## Tigerneko

Thought i'd make a new thread so you'd all see it!

Classic scam reply:



> Dear Madam,am so sorry for the late response to yourinquiry....i will like to inform you that my two pups are stillavailable as the persons who were ready to buy it only wanted to pay300pouns and i am ready to sell this pup for pounds......so there arestill ready and in good health for sale......you can ask for picturesif you want to......as regarding the flight details,we can arrange forthat as soon as you give me your home address and order details......iwill be waiting to hear form you,feel free to ask me anythingconcerning my pups.....THANKS FOR YOU CONCERN.WAITING TO HEAR YOUR PROMPT REPLY....YOURS NINA


so now what shall I ask? I think I will ask for more pictures


----------



## Acacia86

Definately ask for more piccies LOL!!


----------



## Tigerneko

My reply:



> Yes I would quite like to see more pictures if possible! I would like these pictures ASAP please as I am excited about my pup! Hope to hear from you soon & may arrange transport when I recieve pictures thanks


so she aint gettin no money till I get my pictures :thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Pictures with mum  

Would you beable to fly out and collect the pup too


----------



## Acacia86

Verbatim said:


> My reply:
> 
> so she aint gettin no money till I get my pictures :thumbup:


:thumbup: :lol: great reply!!!! Can't wait for the reply.......if any! They will probably send the same picture(s)


----------



## petforum

Hi,

Can you send me a link to advert so I can remove it so that no body falls for the scam.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Tigerneko

CheekoAndCo said:


> Pictures with mum
> 
> Would you beable to fly out and collect the pup too


:lol: good idea!

Might try and bust them in the next email - say I was researching the breed when I noticed the same pictures and information on another website and wondered why it was there?

Depends on the pictures, might try and drag out the fun for longer :thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo

Is this The Chocolate Great Dane ad? The one we talking about last week?


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Hehe good reply!! Wonder if they will get back in touch!! Why do scammers make it so obvious!! lol


----------



## Tigerneko

snoopydo said:


> Is this The Chocolate Great Dane ad? The one we talking about last week?


Yep that's the one  will be interesting to see what colour the other pics are :thumbup:


----------



## sullivan

cant believe that other people dont notice things like this. why doesnt pet4homes do something more. do they not keep a eye on what goes on there or is it that it gets reported and they say its a scam on the ad.


----------



## Guest

Any images you do receive, stick them through TinyEye reverse image search. 

It isn't guaranteed to find images elsewhere (it only searches the results from search engine databases), however I'd bet my bottom dollar that these bozos will probably take some photos of the net and try to pass them off as the real McCoy...


----------



## Tigerneko

sullivan said:


> cant believe that other people dont notice things like this. why doesnt pet4homes do something more. do they not keep a eye on what goes on there or is it that it gets reported and they say its a scam on the ad.


I think it's mainly because of the sheer amount of adverts that go up every day, i'm sure they don't have time to check them all out....and it's only because I recognised that picture & info on the advert had been copied and pasted from a dog breed website through my obsessive research into Great Danes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

Chillinator said:


> Any images you do receive, stick them through TinyEye reverse image search.
> 
> It isn't guaranteed to find images elsewhere (it only searches the results from search engine databases), however I'd bet my bottom dollar that these bozos will probably take some photos of the net and try to pass them off as the real McCoy...


Cute And Ready Great Dane Pup For Sale in London Colney, Channel Islands ( Dogs For Sale )

look at the pics and info on the advert

now go here and scroll down towards the bottom of the page, look at the pic of the chocolate coloured dog and the info underneath it:

Great Dane Information and Pictures, Great Danes

:lol:


----------



## JjPhoenix

there was one for 2 'rescue' pugs a while ago, i asked the 'owner' about them and genuinely believe the advert til - please pay £200 to my bank account for transport .... yeah yeah


----------



## RAINYBOW

I enquired about a cocker before we got Oscar and the same thing happened.

Can't believe anyone falls for it to be honest.


----------



## Tigerneko

I suppose unsuspecting people who've never heard of these scams before just get so excited at the prospect of getting a cute puppy that they just don't stop to think about it. I think there should be a scam warning on the Pets4homes main page and also one that goes on the top of each page of a search that describes these sorts of scams, surely it wouldn't be hard to add and it would wise people up to them and also may put scammers off putting their adverts on there as people will catch them out more easily.

Anyway, i've had another reply! I asked for pictures and all I got back was:



> thanks for your mail


so I sent one back saying "you're welcome but when will I recieve pictures of the puppy?"

I have a feeling I won't get a reply


----------



## archiebaby

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you send me a link to advert so I can remove it so that no body falls for the scam.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


the sad thing is, so many people are still falling for these scams  you think everyone is like yourself but some people just have not got a clue what to look for and how to spot one


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Is there a guide on pets4homes telling people what to look out for in adverts? Maybe if there was some people wouldn't fall for it.


----------



## JohnMorris

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you send me a link to advert so I can remove it so that no body falls for the scam.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Oh is Pets4homes part of this forum then? I hadn't realised that. At least if so we can report direct to you if we come across any others on there.


----------



## Bearpaw

These ads make me soooo cross! the sheer amount that gp onto all pet sites on a daily basis is rediculous,they must pay people to place adverts or something.I keep telling myself that surely noone must be fooled into parting with their money,but sadly i fear they do,as they wouldnt keep advertising otherwise.It really is something that should be widely publisised nationally to actually get the b...ards to stop!!


----------



## Guest

JohnMorris said:


> Oh is Pets4homes part of this forum then? I hadn't realised that. At least if so we can report direct to you if we come across any others on there.


I think it has something to do with this forum can't rememberwhat though lol. Can't rememberif it is the host site think it might be but Mark will know more.


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> Cute And Ready Great Dane Pup For Sale in London Colney, Channel Islands ( Dogs For Sale )
> 
> look at the pics and info on the advert
> 
> now go here and scroll down towards the bottom of the page, look at the pic of the chocolate coloured dog and the info underneath it:
> 
> Great Dane Information and Pictures, Great Danes
> 
> :lol:


Is it just me or does the pic of the dog in the first link look black instead of chocolate coloured.


----------



## Tigerneko

danielled said:


> Is it just me or does the pic of the dog in the first link look black instead of chocolate coloured.


the first pic is of a Blue Great Dane and the second pic is of a Chocolate one, two totally different dogs! Chocolate isn't even a 'recognised' colour in Great Danes but apparently they can occur occasionally, so I suppose they thought that would be even better for them as people would think they're getting a 'rare' pup.

No more replies as of yet  think they realised how hard it is to find pictures of a 'chocolate' great dane and have chickened out 

Also just noticed the advert has been deleted now, so that's perhaps why they're not replying - they probably realise they've been rumbled! Thanks Mark :thumbup: shame I couldn't have a bit more fun with them though :lol:


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> the first pic is of a Blue Great Dane and the second pic is of a Chocolate one, two totally different dogs! Chocolate isn't even a 'recognised' colour in Great Danes but apparently they can occur occasionally, so I suppose they thought that would be even better for them as people would think they're getting a 'rare' pup.
> 
> No more replies as of yet  think they realised how hard it is to find pictures of a 'chocolate' great dane and have chickened out
> 
> Also just noticed the advert has been deleted now, so that's perhaps why they're not replying - they probably realise they've been rumbled! Thanks Mark :thumbup: shame I couldn't have a bit more fun with them though :lol:


Ahhh I see sorry thought it was the same dog. I pm'd Mark with the link by the way he asked for it earlier in the thread so he could sort it lol.


----------



## Tigerneko

danielled said:


> Ahhh I see sorry thought it was the same dog. I pm'd Mark with the link by the way he asked for it earlier in the thread so he could sort it lol.


I know, I replied with it straight after he posted lol just didn't say i'd done it on here.

I've had another reply from her, got 2 emails this time, aren't I lucky :thumbup:

First I got this one:



> dear madam thank you very much for your response to my pup........am happy now that my pup has finally got a nice home...thank you...please i need to know where you from so that i can post the pictures to you......
> 牋牋牋牋牋牋牋牋牋牋牋 thanks Nina


Then I got this one:



> you will be able to see the photos as soon as i have your address so
> that i can post the pic and order details to you.. thanks yours
> Nina....


So I replied with this one:



> No I am quite sure you will be able to scan and e-mail the pictures, I am sure there will be a library in the channel islands - photographs can be scanned and sent from there for free. I do not want to give out my address until I have seen more pictures of the puppy and I am sure I am happy with it. I look forward to receiving my pictures via e-mail. As for delivery of the puppy, would it be possible for us to meet somewhere with the puppy? I am not happy about having him sent through the mail as I don't think this is fair on him! Also can you remind me what his colouring is, I found it quite difficult to tell from the pictures on the advert as he appears to be a different colour in each picture? i look forward to sorting out delivery/collection in your next mail, thanks


Wonder what i'll get next, think I might have ticked her off a bit with that one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Verbatim said:


> Wonder what i'll get next, think I might have ticked her off a bit with that one :thumbup: :thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol:

Great reply!! lol


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> I know, I replied with it straight after he posted lol just didn't say i'd done it on here.
> 
> I've had another reply from her, got 2 emails this time, aren't I lucky :thumbup:
> 
> First I got this one:
> 
> Then I got this one:
> 
> So I replied with this one:
> 
> Wonder what i'll get next, think I might have ticked her off a bit with that one :thumbup: :thumbup:


I myself am haveign a scammer problem elsewhere lol. This will be interesting.


----------



## srhdufe

Verbatim said:


> I know, I replied with it straight after he posted lol just didn't say i'd done it on here.
> 
> I've had another reply from her, got 2 emails this time, aren't I lucky :thumbup:
> 
> First I got this one:
> 
> Then I got this one:
> 
> So I replied with this one:
> 
> Wonder what i'll get next, think I might have ticked her off a bit with that one :thumbup: :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

danielled said:


> I myself am haveign a scammer problem elsewhere lol. This will be interesting.


oh no! What's that about? Want me to kick their ass for you :lol:

I can't wait for the next reply, it's like a mini soap opera from the comfort of my laptop :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> oh no! What's that about? Want me to kick their ass for you :lol:
> 
> I can't wait for the next reply, it's like a mini soap opera from the comfort of my laptop :thumbup:


It's one of those you have won such and such an ammount of money scams.


----------



## Tigerneko

danielled said:


> It's one of those you have won such and such an ammount of money scams.


oh yeah, the old "you've won the Zimbabwean lottery that you didn't even enter"

I just can't believe how many people fall for them!


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> oh yeah, the old "you've won the Zimbabwean lottery that you didn't even enter"
> 
> I just can't believe how many people fall for them!


Yeah that one lol. Have told members not to click it. Also get the you have a new message scam when you don't for one it has nothing to do with the forum so what is it doing there.


----------



## Guest

Haha. Sorry. 

I must admit I love messaging scams like "free pedgiree puppies" and so on and saying "oh I have a family member who lives close to you we can come pick it up, can we have your address". They soon never reply.

Its sad because I once had one that said "my daughter had a litter from her champion lined pug, she passed away in a car accident and I am left with a litter of puppies I just want them to have good homes" .......then in the next email "£500 delievery fee". 

What's sad is that someone could fairly easy fall for a story like that because well "who would lie about something like that" as my granddad says.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Verbatim said:


> oh yeah, the old "you've won the Zimbabwean lottery that you didn't even enter"
> 
> I just can't believe how many people fall for them!


Apparently I have an uncle in Africa who was a very rich man but died so would like to leave me the money but needs all my bank details etc.. But then so do millions of other people probaly


----------



## Tigerneko

CheekoAndCo said:


> Apparently I have an uncle in Africa who was a very rich man but died so would like to leave me the money but needs all my bank details etc.. But then so do millions of other people probaly


oh my gosh, me too! oooh, perhaps we are related!!! The possibilities!! :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Verbatim said:


> oh my gosh, me too! oooh, perhaps we are related!!! The possibilities!! :lol:


I always thought I had a long lost sibling


----------



## xhuskyloverx

CheekoAndCo said:


> Apparently I have an uncle in Africa who was a very rich man but died so would like to leave me the money but needs all my bank details etc.. But then so do millions of other people probaly


Me too!!!  lol



Verbatim said:


> oh my gosh, me too! oooh, perhaps we are related!!! The possibilities!! :lol:


Haha maybe! Lol


----------



## Tigerneko

I've had another reply!

It's the best one so far!

she's sent me another picture of "my puppy" which now seems to have turned BLACK LOL (will attach at the end) and also asked for all my lovely card details which of course I am going to supply her with....... like i'm also going to send her my passport and my national insurance number 

so here's the email:



> as for the color,it is dark brown almost like black you can see it clear now
> 
> Dear madam,thank you for your responsed....as for the pics,i have
> send them to you through mail as you regarded....looking forward to
> the terms of payment,i don't want you to pay without seeing the pup
> face-face,so what i want is when i bring the puppy,you are expected to
> pay me.o\k.
> however,as concerning the transport,you are to bear with me and we are
> going to share the cost,that is; i will have to cover the fair and
> you are to pay for the crade and food which will cost you some 100
> pounds for crade and 80 for food...i believe you know that the puppy
> have to eat.....once again, you have to promise me you gonna take good
> care of my pup.....
> As looking forward to our meeting, where do you want us to
> meet?,let me know so that i can start the necessary preparations....
> Please you are expected to comply with the 180 cost and point of
> meeting in your next mail so i can get coming.you know am a student
> so i have to do things fast and return home for my studies o/k.please
> feel the following form as to payment because i only trust master card
> payment as the best way:
> 
> User name: ............................
> 
> Payment Method: master card
> 
> master card logo: .............................
> 
> Please fill in the following credit card information.
> 
> Card holder's Name:.............................
> Please enter your name as it appears on your credit card.
> 
> Card Number: ...........................
> Please enter your credit card number
> .
> Expiration Date: ...........................
> Please enter your credit card expiration date.
> 
> Credit Card Verification #:
> 
> (Required for, Mastercard & Discover users only)
> 
> cvv2/cvc2/CID
> 
> The CID is a three-digit security code that is printed on the back of cards.
> The number appears at the top of the signature panel at the end (see sample).
> This program helps validate that a genuine card is being used during a
> transaction.
> 
> (Required for Visa, MasterCard & Discover users only)
> 
> cvv2/cvc2/CID
> 
> Billing Address 1: ................................
> Please make sure that you enter the address to which your credit card
> statements are sent. This information is only used for credit card
> verification.
> 
> Billing Address 2:.....................................
> (optional)
> This additional field is optional but if not left blank it must
> contain valid address information.
> 
> City: ..................................
> Please enter the city associated with your credit card.
> 
> State/Province: ...................................
> Please enter the state associated with your credit card.
> 
> Country: ....................................
> 
> Madam i awaiting your kind response as i trust in you so you to
> can buy my pup in good condition and health.
> 
> THANKS YOURS NINA
> note: feel free to ask me anything


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So now to start on my next reply, she said "feel free to ask me anything" so i think I might ask her why the same information and pictures are on another website and have been for many many months :thumbup:

so here's the amazing colour changing pup, first two pics are pics from the advert and the 3rd pic is the one i've just been sent:


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> I've had another reply!
> 
> It's the best one so far!
> 
> she's sent me another picture of "my puppy" which now seems to have turned BLACK LOL (will attach at the end) and also asked for all my lovely card details which of course I am going to supply her with....... like i'm also going to send her my passport and my national insurance number
> 
> so here's the email:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So now to start on my next reply, she said "feel free to ask me anything" so i think I might ask her why the same information and pictures are on another website and have been for many many months :thumbup:
> 
> so here's the amazing colour changing pup, first two pics are pics from the advert and the 3rd pic is the one i've just been sent:


That is a classic reply.:lol::lol::lol: How does a dog change colour lol. Last I checked dogs can't change colour deffo a scam.


----------



## Horse and Hound

Verbatim said:


> So now to start on my next reply, she said "feel free to ask me anything" so i think I might ask her why the same information and pictures are on another website and have been for many many months :thumbup:


Nah- ask her the following:

1) Is that my pup, it looks a bit darker than the first picture you sent me...but I know that all pups do change!

2) What are you studying at Uni?

3) Do you think I was born yesterday? Like I'm going to give a complete stranger a set of card details over the itnernet. I have reported you to the police and this website for confirming what I thought all along, you are a scam.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Bye!

:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko

I've replied 



> Hi, just a few more questions if possible before my card details - I was wondering why in the 3 photographs of the "puppy", the "puppy" has changed colour from Blue, to Chocolate to Black - in the photograph you have just sent. Also, why has the puppy changed in size over the course of these photographs? I would also like to know the age of the puppy as I don't think you have supplied this information? I hope you understand that I am beginning to lose my confidence in you but will give you the benefit of the doubt and will supply my details anyway. I would also be very interested to know why upon researching the Great Dane breed for the impending arrival of my puppy, why have I found the same pictures and information on this website:
> Great Dane Information and Pictures, Great Danes it appears to me that you have copied and pasted this information from the website to your advert? I am sure there will be an explanation for this so if you could clarify this to me then I would be most thankful.
> 
> Here are my card details, do you also need a copy of my passport, driving licence and birth certificate as there isn't much more you could have asked for!!!!
> 
> > User name: .Simon Cowell...........................
> >
> > Payment Method: master card
> >
> > master card logo: Big Poo.............................
> >
> > Please fill in the following credit card information.
> >
> > Card holder's Name:.Louis Walsh............................
> > Please enter your name as it appears on your credit card.
> >
> > Card Number: .1234567890ABCD..........................
> > Please enter your credit card number
> > .
> > Expiration Date: .21/12/2012..........................
> > Please enter your credit card expiration date.
> >
> > Credit Card Verification #: YEAH ITS REAL MATE YEH
> >
> > (Required for, Mastercard & Discover users only)
> >
> > cvv2/cvc2/CID
> >
> > The CID is a three-digit security code that is printed on the back of cards.
> > The number appears at the top of the signature panel at the end (see sample).
> > This program helps validate that a genuine card is being used during a
> > transaction.
> >
> >
> > (Required for Visa, MasterCard & Discover users only)
> >
> > cvv2/cvc2/CID LOL
> >
> > Billing Address 1: ....64 Zoo Lane, Toytown Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, Scotland, USA, Earth, Solar System, Milky Way SC4 M3R............................
> > Please make sure that you enter the address to which your credit card
> > statements are sent. This information is only used for credit card
> > verification.
> 
> >
> > City: .Toytown.................................
> > Please enter the city associated with your credit card.
> >
> > State/Province: ...Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch................................
> > Please enter the state associated with your credit card.
> >
> > Country: .Scotland...................................
> 
> I look forward to your next reply and hopefully an answer to my questions as you did state that I could ask you anything, so I trust you will keep to your word.


I am quite happy with that :thumbup:

Just so that this still makes sense - her latest email is on the previous page


----------



## thedogsmother

Just to say I think its a very special colour changing pup, if you decide not to have it I would like to take him up on his kind offer, shall I post my card details on here so you can pass them on to him.


----------



## deb53

WOW its a mood changing pup......it will be a nice warm pink when your 

happy :thumbup:

And a pup that gets smaller as the weeks go on.....at this rate it will be Chihuahua size by the time its 1yr.

Quick Simon snap it up.....you always wanted a dog to win Britains Got Talent....heres your chance mate.


----------



## Tigerneko

thedogsmother said:


> Just to say I think its a very special colour changing pup, if you decide not to have it I would like to take him up on his kind offer, shall I post my card details on here so you can pass them on to him.


how about I post mine on here as well and we go halfs on him :thumbup:

I can't wait to arrange a meeting place with her so that I can get my pup, I just hope she turns up :crying:


----------



## Tigerneko

deb53 said:


> WOW its a mood changing pup......it will be a nice warm pink when your
> 
> happy :thumbup:
> 
> And a pup that gets smaller as the weeks go on.....at this rate it will be Chihuahua size by the time its 1yr.
> 
> Quick Simon snap it up.....you always wanted a dog to win Britains Got Talent....heres your chance mate.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

yeah how do you think Tina and Chandi got through last year, bought them from ePupz!!!

Just hope nobody notices if I fastrack him to the finals  might get my old mate Wagner to handle him, definitely a winner!!


----------



## srhdufe

:scared: OMG i cant believe they asked for your card details like that :scared:

Whats even worse is that people will fall for it. What a nasty thing to do :eek6: 

I bet there not even in England... Which if thats the case then they cant be traced  

Cant wait for your next email to her. I hope you get a nice reply :lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound

This bit is best...



> Postcode: SC4 M3R


----------



## Tigerneko

Horse and Hound said:


> This bit is best...


:lol: I wonder if she will notice :thumbup:


----------



## harley bear

Fair play to you! Have you reported her to the police? (sorry havent read all the thread)


----------



## Tigerneko

harley bear said:


> Fair play to you! Have you reported her to the police? (sorry havent read all the thread)


no, wouldn't know how to go about it and also doubt it would get anywhere, especially if this person isn't in the country (which another member has kindly checked out the persons IP address and it shows they are not in the UK) but my dad is a police officer and i've told him about it so in a way, yes I have :lol: I will ask him when he gets home whether it's worth reporting or not and how to go about it 

Well you'd never guess what - i've had a reply already! Gosh this is so much fun :thumbup:

They're not right happy with me cos they've worked out that i've given them the wrong card number....... i'm guessing they've not paid much attention to the rest of my 'information' :lol:

Here's their latest email, followed a few minutes later by a rather angry one :lol: shame I can't work out what they're on about :lol:

Oh and she's also provided an 'explanation' as to why the puppy is 3 different colours:



> Dear madam,am happy for your confidence in me...but however there
> > somethings you and i have failed to understand,as for the colors,you
> > can notice that blue and black colors are as a result of sun
> > reflection and camera effects the day i took the photos,while the
> > chocolate brown color is the main color of my pup...I believe you are
> > suppose to know all this from the start.
> > Madam as for the master card details,i now wanna say you are
> > truthful indeed.However,you also made mention of the age,it is 8
> > months 3 weeks old now and next week will make it 9months,now you can
> > see for yourself..Madam,as for the health,we had a dog training last
> > week and early this week,that is why but i promise to bring alongside
> > the health certificate and other details to you tomorrow evening as we
> > intent to travel tomorrow morning to get there by evening if that is
> > possible by you..
> > I which to inform you that by the address you gave us,i have
> > registered the trip,so i want you to pay the 180 as the manager is
> > concern with the puppy"s health.you can pay in to the managers account
> > with the following details.as soon as this done,please let me know so
> > that i can go and activate the travel ticket schedule to take place
> > tomorrow morning,so pleas do it fast....
> > name: Okoye David
> >
> > account number ................i will ask him to send that to
> > you as soon as posible for you to pay.
> >
> > bank branch: G.T BANK
> >
> > AMOUNT: 180POUNDS
> >
> > As for the copying and pasting of my pup,herscgel,i dont know of
> > whom is doing that but i know my puppy is good and i am proud of
> > that......without further delay please feel free to ask me anything
> > and well-as pay the money...
> > Thanks yous Nina


and then I got this a few minutes later :lol: :lol:



> HI DEAR
> BUT I MOST TELL YOU,IT SEEM S THE CARD NUMBER IS NOT CORRECT
> AND YOU DON'T TRUST ME...BUT THAT IS NOT IMPORTANT FOR NOW O/K. HAVE
> IT TO YOURSELF IT IS YOURS IN PRIVATE


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:

what shall I say now? Is it time to let them know the game is up or shall I have a bit more fun.....hmmm


----------



## owieprone

out of interest, why are they charging you £80 for 'food' for the trip from the channel islands? is it coming by rowing boat?


----------



## Tigerneko

owieprone said:


> out of interest, why are they charging you £80 for 'food' for the trip from the channel islands? is it coming by rowing boat?


I know :lol: :lol: it's either that or they're feeding the pup on caviar & diamonds 

Edit, just sent my reply:



> Hi, I find it a bit rude that you tell me that I am supposed to "know from the start" the colouring of the pup when you have supplied me with 3 suspiciously different coloured photos, are you sure these are all photographs of the same dog? I don't understand how I am meant to know the colour of the puppy if each of the pictures make it appear a different colour? Also, I would like to know which travel agency you have booked the journey with so that I can check them out and make sure they are a company that I know will look after my puppy. Once I have had this information then I will check over my card details and supply the correct card number. I apologise for my error and will get the right details to you upon your next reply


Just thought i'd give it one last bash, can't be bothered dragging it out much longer :lol:


----------



## Guest

Has anyone ever heard of an 8 month-old 'puppy'... 

Oh, and by the way, there's no such thing as 'camera effects'. 

By the look of things, this 'puppy' is being 'delivered' by the pony express. Keep this going, I'm going for some popcorn. :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Just caught up with this brilliant idea lol.


----------



## Tigerneko

Chillinator said:


> Has anyone ever heard of an 8 month-old 'puppy'...
> 
> Oh, and by the way, there's no such thing as 'camera effects'.
> 
> By the look of things, this 'puppy' is being 'delivered' by the pony express. Keep this going, I'm going for some popcorn. :lol:


good job I decided to keep it going then, will see what their next reply is, I am quite enjoying myself :lol:



Nicky10 said:


> Just caught up with this brilliant idea lol.


lol it's a shame the advert isn't still there, would be interesting to see what they'd say if someone else replied at the same time :lol:


----------



## owieprone

have you asked her what her/his first langauge is? cos it's blatantly not french,dutch or english , i'd even hazard a guess it's not german, all the mistakes are wrong for that.

you can also say that your bank and they won't honour the payment to the bank that has requested the money due to legal issues and it is not a fault with the details you give them, could they supply a bank account details for their account so that you can forward the money yourself via another means.


----------



## Guest

I've got the e-mail address she used for the ad if anyone else wants a bit of fun... :lol:


----------



## Guest

owieprone said:


> have you asked her what her/his first langauge is? cos it's blatantly not french,dutch or english , i'd even hazard a guess it's not german, all the mistakes are wrong for that.


Probably Nigerian translated using Google...


----------



## Nicky10

Chillinator said:


> I've got the e-mail address she used for the ad if anyone else wants a bit of fun... :lol:


It's tempting say I saw it a few weeks ago but didn't have a chance to email before now


----------



## Tigerneko

owieprone said:


> have you asked her what her/his first langauge is? cos it's blatantly not french,dutch or english , i'd even hazard a guess it's not german, all the mistakes are wrong for that.
> 
> you can also say that your bank and they won't honour the payment to the bank that has requested the money due to legal issues and it is not a fault with the details you give them, could they supply a bank account details for their account so that you can forward the money yourself via another means.


that's a good idea, might just give that a try with the bank details, see what they say to that one :thumbup:

Right im off to play in the snow :lol: will update the thread if or when I get another reply, if anyone else fancies giving it a go, Chillinator has her email


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> It's tempting say I saw it a few weeks ago but didn't have a chance to email before now


PM me if you want it, I've no idea if she's still using it though. Ask Verbatim for the e-mail address the scammer's using now and we'll see if it's the same one.


----------



## Horse and Hound

owieprone said:


> have you asked her what her/his first langauge is? cos it's blatantly not french,dutch or english , i'd even hazard a guess it's not german, all the mistakes are wrong for that.
> 
> you can also say that your bank and they won't honour the payment to the bank that has requested the money due to legal issues and it is not a fault with the details you give them, could they supply a bank account details for their account so that you can forward the money yourself via another means.


Seconded!

Then give the bank details to a pet shelter as means of a donation.


----------



## harley bear

Horse and Hound said:


> Seconded!
> 
> Then give the bank details to a pet shelter as means of a donation.


:lol::lol::lol: bloody brilliant idea:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10

I have the email address may as well do something productive on my lunch break I'm going to send her

Hello
I was looking for a great dane puppy a couple of weeks ago and saw your ad. I was wondering if you still had the puppy because the ad has been taken down. I hope it is it was such a cute puppy and I couldn't find another one that colour. I hope to hear back from you soon


----------



## Tigerneko

Nicky10 said:


> I have the email address may as well do something productive on my lunch break I'm going to send her
> 
> Hello
> I was looking for a great dane puppy a couple of weeks ago and saw your ad. I was wondering if you still had the puppy because the ad has been taken down. I hope it is it was such a cute puppy and I couldn't find another one that colour. I hope to hear back from you soon


that sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe

Oooh i want to play!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chillinator can i have the email address please? I really really want a puppy  :lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound

srhdufe said:


> Oooh i want to play!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Chillinator can i have the email address please? I really really want a puppy  :lol:


Seconded.... :thumbup:

Might get loads of people I know to do it as well.


----------



## harley bear

Ill have the email address!


----------



## Horse and Hound

Just emailed asking if the pup is still for sale and could I have a picture. 

Got an automated "thanks for your email" response, so she's got it.

This could be fun.


----------



## Nicky10

It's going to be such fun


----------



## srhdufe

Nicky10 said:


> It's going to be such fun


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I cant wait for a reply


----------



## Nicky10

I can't get into my email here to send one yet can't wait


----------



## srhdufe

They replied!!

All it said was thanks for your mail :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

Everyone check your emails 

i've had a reply!!



> Dear madam thank you for your patronage,however,like i told you thecolors you see are as a result of either camera or sun effects but thereal color is chocolate brown puppy of 8 months 3 weeks...... As regarding the travel agency,i book withwww.royalscotsman.com.....please you can check there am waiting your details so i can complete the activation...right nowyou can see my detail on the check list but as soon as i activate it,you can see it... thanks i waits you......thanks


bit of a boring one this time lol what can I say now? Might reply with owieprones suggestion about the banks :thumbup:


----------



## Rolosmum

Wow, I have eaten my popcorn, and think i will offer a £1000 for such a cute colour changing puppy!


----------



## Guest

So she's sending a dog from the Channel Islands but she's doing it by a Scottish train line... 

Someone needs to brush up on their geography. I'd dump it on her now, she'd be liable for prosecution if it was discovered that a live dog was sent through the mail network.


----------



## owieprone

I AM SUPER CONFUSED.. but i see now why food costs £80, the dog obviously gets the choice of the daily or al a carte menu while travelling 1st class on the expensive train-hotel, while getting to sightsee the new country it will live in. what a lucky puppy, well travelled and by the the time it gets to you well-mannered too no doubt.

does the dog get it's own berth?

Does the train stop in the town you mentioned, the welsh one.

i fail to see where we can check that she has indeed started making reservations, you should ask her for the reservation number for doggies berth and link to the 'check list' mentioned. i also don't see where it says what services it provides for the dogs.. walkies, grooming, arse wiping etc.. they all seem to be missing, kindly ask seller for the link so we can check that we approve of train choice and in situ groomer.

and also what other carriers she is using as the train cannot travel on water..or its it actually hogwarts express the upgrade?

how is he/she getting it to mainland britain? air balloon?


----------



## RAINYBOW

watching this thread with much amuesment :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

owieprone said:


> I AM SUPER CONFUSED.. but i see now why food costs £80, the dog obviously gets the choice of the daily or al a carte menu while travelling 1st class on the expensive train-hotel, while getting to sightsee the new country it will live in. what a lucky puppy, well travelled and by the the time it gets to you well-mannered too no doubt.
> 
> does the dog get it's own berth?
> 
> Does the train stop in the town you mentioned, the welsh one.
> 
> i fail to see where we can check that she has indeed started making reservations, you should ask her for the reservation number for doggies berth and link to the 'check list' mentioned. i also don't see where it says what services it provides for the dogs.. walkies, grooming, arse wiping etc.. they all seem to be missing, kindly ask seller for the link so we can check that we approve of train choice and in situ groomer.
> 
> and also what other carriers she is using as the train cannot travel on water..or its it actually hogwarts express the upgrade?
> 
> how is he/she getting it to mainland britain? air balloon?


So glad I haven't replied yet, we will hopefully get answers to all these very valid questions in our next installment of 'Scam-enders' or 'Scammerdale' or 'Scammernation Street' Or 'Scammyoaks' or whatever you wish to call it :thumbup:


----------



## Nina

Verbatim said:


> Thought i'd make a new thread so you'd all see it!
> 
> Classic scam reply:
> 
> so now what shall I ask? I think I will ask for more pictures


As long as people do not think it has anything to do with me 

Seriously though, I would never link my website to anyone wanting to sell a pet. I always get our website provider to sift through link requests carefully before adding them. I will never promote this type of advertising.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

Verbatim said:


> So glad I haven't replied yet, we will hopefully get answers to all these very valid questions in our next installment of 'Scam-enders' or 'Scammerdale' or 'Scammernation Street' Or 'Scammyoaks' or whatever you wish to call it :thumbup:


i think scammerdale has a nice ring to it


----------



## owieprone

i should add paying £100 crate-age (as i'm assuming that's what the spelling mistake meant) is a good bargain basement amount, was it a last minute holiday deal?? i must say though if the berth was 100quid..i think the food bill is over priced, or are there truffles involved?

no wait..i see.. it's food AND drink.. how silly of me. 40quid for food 40 for wine...or ale.. or brandy...one must try to get in the smoking-jacket-esque swing of things, WHAT.


----------



## Tigerneko

okay here's me reply, any ammendments before I press Send?



> Hello, thank you for kindly providing details of the travel arrangements. One thing that is puzzling me however is how the dog will be transported from the Channel Islands to Mainland Britain, you seem to have forgotten or failed to mention this vital detail. I've heard there is a daily Hovercraft flight so this perhaps could be an option. The train to Scotland however is beautiful and I am glad to see my puppy will be travelling in style. Have you checked that the train will be stopping in Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, which is the town I live in. I am currently in the process of sorting out the correct bank details and will send them to you in my next mail. Thanks, hope for a speedy reply - sorry for all the questions but I want to make sure that this goes smoothly!


----------



## Tigerneko

Nina said:


> As long as people do not think it has anything to do with me
> 
> Seriously though, I would never link my website to anyone wanting to sell a pet. I always get our website provider to sift through link requests carefully before adding them. I will never promote this type of advertising.


oh, so you don't have a Great Dane for sale then....i think i've been duped 

:lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

Also, i've just realised - you can't actually book on to the train until May next year LOL

I have added this to my reply and asked if this means I shouldn't expect my puppy until next year


----------



## Maiisiku

I had something like this when I was looking at puppies  No way I was going to let them do that. Am interested to see what they reply to your newest email.


----------



## Tigerneko

Maiisiku said:


> I had something like this when I was looking at puppies  No way I was going to let them do that. Am interested to see what they reply to your newest email.


Yeah there isn't really a puppy at all, it's a scam to get a couple of hundred quid out of people, they reckon they're gonna send you the puppy or meet somewhere with it but won't do it until you give them a load of money (and your bank details) and then they disappear with your 'puppy' and then plunder your account


----------



## deb53

can you break down the pronunciation of the town you live as it reads 

beautiful and would like to tell my daughter but how do you pronounce it:lol::lol:

Great e.mail by the way :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris

CAn I join in? Katie said the pup would be great on the tree as long as it changes to red and green. I could send them my details: Hi I am Mr Bullard ****, Bull for short and am interested in one of these pups. I am coming over to the Channell Islands next Tueday. Can you tell me where is the best place to meet and I will bring you cash (from my special bank that I have the Monopoly of). Looking forward to seeing the puppy and bringin it back to England where it can live a long and happy life in our home. My address is: The knackers Yard, Pony and Trap Lane, Crapsville P155 0FF


----------



## deb53

JohnMorris said:


> CAn I join in? Katie said the pup would be great on the tree as long as it changes to red and green. I could send them my details: Hi I am Mr Bullard ****, Bull for short and am interested in one of these pups. I am coming over to the Channell Islands next Tueday. Can you tell me where is the best place to meet and I will bring you cash (from my special bank that I have the Monopoly of). Looking forward to seeing the puppy and bringin it back to England where it can live a long and happy life in our home. My address is: The knackers Yard, Pony and Trap Lane, Crapsville P155 0FF


:lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko

deb53 said:


> can you break down the pronunciation of the town you live as it reads
> 
> beautiful and would like to tell my daughter but how do you pronounce it:lol::lol:
> 
> Great e.mail by the way :thumbup:


I have no idea what it is LOL I don't live there but this might help:

Llanfairpwll - How to Say the Name Llanfairpwllgwyngyll


----------



## Nina

Verbatim said:


> oh, so you don't have a Great Dane for sale then....i think i've been duped
> 
> :lol:


Wheres that lovely custard pie gone with your name on it :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

JohnMorris said:


> CAn I join in? Katie said the pup would be great on the tree as long as it changes to red and green. I could send them my details: Hi I am Mr Bullard ****, Bull for short and am interested in one of these pups. I am coming over to the Channell Islands next Tueday. Can you tell me where is the best place to meet and I will bring you cash (from my special bank that I have the Monopoly of). Looking forward to seeing the puppy and bringin it back to England where it can live a long and happy life in our home. My address is: The knackers Yard, Pony and Trap Lane, Crapsville P155 0FF


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: why didn't I think of that lol


----------



## Tigerneko

Nina said:


> Wheres that lovely custard pie gone with your name on it :lol:


oi i've discovered the theft of your identity, you should be thanking me :lol: :lol:


----------



## deb53

Verbatim said:


> I have no idea what it is LOL I don't live there but this might help:
> 
> Llanfairpwll - How to Say the Name Llanfairpwllgwyngyll


Yours sounds much better


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

JohnMorris said:


> CAn I join in? Katie said the pup would be great on the tree as long as it changes to red and green. I could send them my details: Hi I am Mr Bullard ****, Bull for short and am interested in one of these pups. I am coming over to the Channell Islands next Tueday. Can you tell me where is the best place to meet and I will bring you cash (from my special bank that I have the Monopoly of).  Looking forward to seeing the puppy and bringin it back to England where it can live a long and happy life in our home. My address is: The knackers Yard, Pony and Trap Lane, Crapsville P155 0FF


:lol: :lol: Definitely send them this!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133

I enjoyed reading this thread


----------



## JohnMorris

Additional note to my suggested email "It MUST, I stress, be a red and green changing one else it won't match the rest of my Xmas decs!"


----------



## srhdufe

I've had a reply...

She said she has found a buyer :lol:


----------



## Staysee

srhdufe said:


> I've had a reply...
> 
> She said she has found a buyer :lol:


I bet she has.....ahem


----------



## JohnMorris

Ask if they will keep your details in case the sale falls through


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh no! Does this mean the end of scammerdale? I love reading this. 
There is a book called " greetings in Jesus name" about someone who scammed the Nigerian scammers. it's such a funny read that I read it in one go.:thumbup:


----------



## owieprone

erm .. of course she has.. you!

i think you should write back to her a scathing letter letter 'her' know that you have contacted trading standards as well as the police as you have been scammed, you have been giving her personal detials under good faith that you had a written contract of purchase with conditins for aforementioned puppy and that she has illegally halted the sale in favour of another seller who you were not made aware of, which under INTERNATIONAL TRADING LAW is punishable by fines and/or imprisonment and confiscation of their goods and freezing of their bank accounts during the length of the investigation.

She should reestablish a correspondence with you with the sole intention of selling you the puppy as you have entered a legally binding contractural relationship with her and expect to be told the exact details as you've requested in good time.

or somethign to that effect.


----------



## Tigerneko

srhdufe said:


> I've had a reply...
> 
> She said she has found a buyer :lol:


haha beat you to it  

However, I give you permission to have first refusal if my train gets cancelled :lol:

And in other news....

Another reply :thumbup: this one is very interesting - she's managed to meet the owners of the Royal Scotsman IN PERSON to arrange the journey! An amazing thing to achieve all the way from Nigeria (whoops sorry meant the Channel Islands) to Scotland within an hour or two 

here it is:



> madam thank you for this,but i wish to tell you that i in
> person met the management on board for this booking and i told them
> that i am a student and am sending it to a friend and they have
> accepted it....as for the flight,it will cost me more than the rail
> way.......i want to assure you that you are going to receive your
> puppy but just promise to pay my money as soon as you receive the
> pup.........
> 
> please i wait your kind response so i can activate the travel.
> thanks ours Nina


and then I got another one, pushing me for "payment"



> Dear Madam,how are you, hope you are doing fine?......Please i
> had a talk with the person in chargeof the activation of the pup
> concerning the payment,that you are to pay by master card but he
> preferred you pay to his account to any GT BANK to fasten the
> activation.....Please remember to email me the details so i can
> contact him for the activation of your puppy.....
> NAME: BAM BENJAMIN TERKULA
> 
> SAVINGS ACCT NO: 2432268151590
> 
> BANK: GT B
> 
> MADAM,AS FOR MY PAYMENT,YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY ME BY PAYPAL
> 
> THANKS YOURS NINA


Scammerdale continues! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Activation of the puppy? So it's a cyborg dog now huh? 

I'd ask her how she intends to deliver the puppy from the Channel Islands to Scotland, as the Royal Scotsman only runs through Scotland.  :lol:


----------



## Guest

Also, what the hell kind of a name is 'Bam Benjamin Terkula'? Slavic?


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> haha beat you to it
> 
> However, I give you permission to have first refusal if my train gets cancelled :lol:
> 
> And in other news....
> 
> Another reply :thumbup: this one is very interesting - she's managed to meet the owners of the Royal Scotsman IN PERSON to arrange the journey! An amazing thing to achieve all the way from Nigeria (whoops sorry meant the Channel Islands) to Scotland within an hour or two
> 
> here it is:
> 
> and then I got another one, pushing me for "payment"
> 
> Scammerdale continues! :thumbup:


How about replying to say.

"Pup first...then money"

:lol:


----------



## Guest

shetlandlover said:


> How about replying to say.
> 
> "Pup first...then money"
> 
> :lol:


Short, sweet, nothing to lose by it. Try it! :w00t:


----------



## Tigerneko

I've replied! I've pinched Owieprones idea of asking for their account details as the payment won't process 

here it is:



> Hi, I have tried to sort out payment to you, however my bank will not allow the payment to be processed through your bank, this is not through an error of mine, this is due to legal reasons beyond my control and knowledge. If you can supply me with your account details I will be able to easily arrange payment via other methods. Sorry this is happening, as I say it is out of my control and hope you will provide me with your account details so that Herschel can be in his new home very soon. thanks.


Lets see what they have to say now


----------



## XxZoexX

LOL Fab idea, this thread hasnt half made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum

Yay Scammerdale continues, can't wait for the next episode.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

jetsmum said:


> Yay Scammerdale continues, can't wait for the next episode.:thumbup::thumbup:


Neither can I lol.


----------



## Nicky10

I got an email saying she's found a buyer


----------



## Horse and Hound

Damned it Verbatim, she's bot biting, says she has found a buyer.

YOu know what WOULD make me laugh, is if some poor sod in Scotland ends up with a Grate Dane delivered to him in time for christmas because of this!


----------



## Tigerneko

Horse and Hound said:


> Damned it Verbatim, she's bot biting, says she has found a buyer.
> 
> YOu know what WOULD make me laugh, is if some poor sod in Scotland ends up with a Grate Dane delivered to him in time for christmas because of this!


PMSL that would be hilarious, imagine the postie turning up at your door with a Great Dane like "can you sign for this please" as it's drooling all over him :lol: :lol:

I've had another reply!



> Madam sorry to hear this is happening to you over there....like iwrote it last time
> 
> THE: NAME: BAM BENJAMIN TERKULA
> ACCOUNT NUMBER: 321214599110 FOR CURRENT ACCOUNT
> ACCOUNT NUMBER :2432268151590 FOR SAVINGS ACCOUNT....
> NAME OF BANK: G.T BANK....
> 
> PLEASE YOU ARE EXPECTED TO GO TO THIS BANK AND PICK UP A DEPOSITSLIP AND FILL IT WITH THIS INFORMATION AND THE MONEY WILL BE SEND TOHIS ACCOUNT AND TRAVEL ACTIVATE....YOU HAVE TO DO FAST AS WE DON'THAVE ENOUGH TIME...YOU KNOW AM SUPPOSE TO ACTIVATE IT TODAY SO IT CANGET TO YOU BY EVENING.....I AWAITS YOURS KIND DETAILS OF PAYMENT ANDAN ALERT FOR ACTIVATION IN MY EMAIL FROM MR BAM...... DEAR REMEMBER TO INFORM ME ABOUT PAYMENT AS I WILL HAVE TO CHECK ONHIM FOR THE DETAILS...
> 
> THANKS YOURS NINA


hmmmm, now what to say?

Shall I try saying i've done it, i've spoken to his bank manager in person and they've said the money is in the account but may not show for 24 hours because of an overseas delay  ......if they can speak to the driver of the Royal Scotsman in person, I think I can quite easily hunt his bank manager down 

god i'm getting good at this, I might start doing these scams meself, get some spending money for the january sales LOL


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> PMSL that would be hilarious, imagine the postie turning up at your door with a Great Dane like "can you sign for this please" as it's drooling all over him :lol: :lol:
> 
> I've had another reply!
> 
> hmmmm, now what to say?
> 
> Shall I try saying i've done it, i've spoken to his bank manager in person and they've said the money is in the account but may not show for 24 hours because of an overseas delay  ......if they can speak to the driver of the Royal Scotsman in person, I think I can quite easily hunt his bank manager down
> 
> god i'm getting good at this, I might start doing these scams meself, get some spending money for the january sales LOL


:lol::lol::lol: She is still biteing then.


----------



## Nicky10

Verbatim said:


> PMSL that would be hilarious, imagine the postie turning up at your door with a Great Dane like "can you sign for this please" as it's drooling all over him :lol: :lol:
> 
> I've had another reply!
> 
> hmmmm, now what to say?
> 
> Shall I try saying i've done it, i've spoken to his bank manager in person and they've said the money is in the account but may not show for 24 hours because of an overseas delay  ......if they can speak to the driver of the Royal Scotsman in person, I think I can quite easily hunt his bank manager down
> 
> god i'm getting good at this, I might start doing these scams meself, get some spending money for the january sales LOL


Yeah go for it see what she says


----------



## JohnMorris

Got this from the kitten ad!

Hello John,
I'm afraid that I sold my baby only today.The phenotype is that she is an Asian kitten but genetically 99.9% burmese,but because she has Asian parentage we can not call them Burmese,but they are full pedigree kittens,have all the burmese and asians traits mixed into one,all GCCf registered,exactly the same as any Burmese kitten.
If you need a kitten for Christmas then there are a few around,if you give Claire Lovell a ring on *************(mornings are best) she will tell you where to look as she holds the kitten lists for the Asians and Burmese kittens available,
Good luck!! Dawn xx


----------



## Horse and Hound

Check to see if it is a real bank account and then like I've said, give the details to a homeless doggy shelter!


----------



## Guest

JohnMorris said:


> Got this from the kitten ad!
> 
> Hello John,
> I'm afraid that I sold my baby only today.The phenotype is that she is an Asian kitten but genetically 99.9% burmese,but because she has Asian parentage we can not call them Burmese,but they are full pedigree kittens,have all the burmese and asians traits mixed into one,all GCCf registered,exactly the same as any Burmese kitten.
> If you need a kitten for Christmas then there are a few around,if you give Claire Lovell a ring on *************(mornings are best) she will tell you where to look as she holds the kitten lists for the Asians and Burmese kittens available,
> Good luck!! Dawn xx


Is this another one by any chance.


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Ha this just keeps getting better!! 

Can't wait to see what else they say!! :lol:


----------



## srhdufe

I dare one of you to try and take money OUT of that account :lol: :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW

srhdufe said:


> I dare one of you to try and take money OUT of that account :lol: :lol:


That would be illegal


----------



## harrys_mum

im just loving this, havent had such a good laugh in years.
thanks. may it continue.
michelle x


----------



## owieprone

she has asked you to go to G.T. bank and get a deposit slip to pay in manually.. anyone heard of GT Bank? know where a branch is?

i've looked it up, it's african (surprise surprise, who's betting nigerian?) guaranty trust bank.

you should write back and say that you cannot go to this bank as you don't know where one is in this country and therefore cannot use this bank to pay the money in manually. can she supply a uk sister bank's name that you can use instead?


----------



## Tapir

haha this thread is brill :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe

owieprone said:


> i've looked it up, it's african (surprise surprise, who's betting nigerian?) guaranty trust bank.


The majority of scams are from Nigeria  

If we didnt have stupid "human rights" laws in this country that protects them then they wouldnt get away with it so much :frown:


----------



## owieprone

srhdufe said:


> The majority of scams are from Nigeria
> 
> If we didnt have stupid "human rights" laws in this country that protects them then they wouldnt get away with it so much :frown:


i know a nigerian, nicest bloke in the world.. HE hates most nigerians, says they're 90% thieving gits (and worse), he was car-jacked once when 'home' visiting rellies, doesn't EVER want to go back to live there.


----------



## srhdufe

owieprone said:


> i know a nigerian, nicest bloke in the world.. HE hates most nigerians, says they're 90% thieving gits (and worse), he was car-jacked once when 'home' visiting rellies, doesn't EVER want to go back to live there.


What gets me is that if we (white person) were to say that about "them", it would be classed as racist. Human rights do-gooders have made sure of that 

I cant say i blame him. I would never want to go somewhere like that. It's bad enough in this country with the government letting any ****** in


----------



## owieprone

yup!

he's black and from there so can say what he wants lol.

it's like an indian i know.. he is well racist it's hilarious he calls some of the people he works for extremely racist names but cos he's indian and they're indian he totally gets away with it.

i slag weegies and scumdonians all the time, which is fine cos i'm scottish.. you should always be able to slag off the folk from your own county at least.

course i also have a thing about slaggin off americans but that's only cos i know heaps and have worked with loads so feel that i am quite capable of slagging off their lack of common sense and spelling,grammatical and sentance structure ability.


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh I AM loving this Just a thought though, to make it easier to follow just what's going on, why not set up separate threads for each scam. Scammerdale 1 etc. It would be fun to see how many separate episodes it could get to. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe

owieprone said:


> course i also have a thing about slaggin off americans but that's only cos i know heaps and have worked with loads so feel that i am quite capable of slagging off their lack of common sense and spelling,grammatical and sentance structure ability.


dont even get me started on yanks :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aurelia

Those of you who have had an email back saying the pooch has been sold ... up your payment offer to 1k :lol:

Verb~ Yes tell her that you have sent payment and have had it confirmed :thumbup: give a fake reference number too. Ask where you need to go to pick up the pooch, and if she tells you in the reply you can then say you're leaving now to go meet her as you need time to get there with all the snow 

I believe it was (name escapes me) Mr Topgear who once gave his bank details live on air or something, and said people were welcome to try and take his money. No one obviously could as there is no way without full details. But what someone did manage to do was set up a direct debit online with a charity using the details he did give


----------



## srhdufe

Aurelia said:


> I believe it was (name escapes me) Mr Topgear who once gave his bank details live on air or something, and said people were welcome to try and take his money. No one obviously could as there is no way without full details. But what someone did manage to do was set up a direct debit online with a charity using the details he did give


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats classic


----------



## owieprone

Aurelia said:


> Those of you who have had an email back saying the pooch has been sold ... up your payment offer to 1k :lol:
> 
> Verb~ Yes tell her that you have sent payment and have had it confirmed :thumbup: give a fake reference number too. Ask where you need to go to pick up the pooch, and if she tells you in the reply you can then say you're leaving now to go meet her as you need time to get there with all the snow
> 
> I believe it was (name escapes me) Mr Topgear who once gave his bank details live on air or something, and said people were welcome to try and take his money. No one obviously could as there is no way without full details. But what someone did manage to do was set up a direct debit online with a charity using the details he did give


illegal unfortunately, comes under fraud.


----------



## Aurelia

Oh I know hun 

Jeremy Clarkson that's the fella!


----------



## owieprone

Aurelia said:


> Oh I know hun
> 
> Jeremy Clarkson that's the fella!


such a shame cos scammers really should get their cummupance.. however surely if they scam ppl out of money and get away with it we should be able to take money from them and get away with it... ?? seems justice-like to me.


----------



## Tigerneko

Just come home from work to a very full e-mail inbox :lol: :lol:

Didn't have time to reply to the email from this morning cos I had to go to work so will reply in a sec 

whilst we wait for the next one, here's the most recent:



> Madam, please give us you mobile so we can inform you on arrival
> and you should be on alert..................





> dear madam am waiting for your details so that we can start going.....i await you


Anyone fancy giving me their mobile number LOL



> madam am sorry to inform you that the trip have been paste to tomorrow..o/k
> 
> bear it with us...pay in time


:lol: :lol: oh no, i'm so disappointed that i'm gonna have to wait another day for my puppy  

So again I might pinch Owieprones idea & say i've tried to get to the bank but there isn't one in this country  lets hope they reply soon!!


----------



## Tigerneko

here's me reply:



> Hi, sorry that I haven't been in contact today - I have been running errands (involving payment to you!!) and working so haven't checked my emails.
> 
> You mentioned that I needed to pay a check into the GT bank in person - I have been unable to do this because there is not a branch of the GT Bank in the UK, this bank happens to be a Nigerian bank - why is this? As a result, i've been unable to pay in the money and this is also why my payment failed to go through in the first place. I was wondering if the GT bank has a UK counterpart I can use? You will be getting no money from me until I find out why the bank I am dealing with is Nigerian based?
> thanks


Eagerly awaiting an explanation :thumbup:


----------



## harley bear

Verbatim said:


> Just come home from work to a very full e-mail inbox :lol: :lol:
> 
> Didn't have time to reply to the email from this morning cos I had to go to work so will reply in a sec
> 
> whilst we wait for the next one, here's the most recent:
> 
> Anyone fancy giving me their mobile number LOL
> 
> :lol: :lol: oh no, i'm so disappointed that i'm gonna have to wait another day for my puppy
> 
> So again I might pinch Owieprones idea & say i've tried to get to the bank but there isn't one in this country  lets hope they reply soon!!


Give them the number for the rspca donation line


----------



## srhdufe

Verbatim said:


> here's me reply:
> 
> Eagerly awaiting an explanation :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lulu's owner

Verbatim said:


> here's me reply:
> 
> Eagerly awaiting an explanation :thumbup:


It must be dawning on them by now that they're not going to get a penny out of you! Still, while you're busy wasting their time they can't be scamming anybody more gullible, so it's worth doing.


----------



## Tigerneko

harley bear said:


> Give them the number for the rspca donation line


that's genius 

I'm thinking of giving them the number for Trading Standards   (the actual body they use is Consumer Direct but it's the same thing)


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh yeah give them trading standards number, but phone them first and explain what's been going on(I mean phone trading standards obviously) It would be an interresting next move:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko

HAHAHA

they're playing dirty now!!!

Just had this e-mail, supposedly from the Royal Scotsman - the train booked to 'transport' my puppy!!



> Scotsman travel agency wish to in form you that i puppy called Herschel have been book to trip to you to day evening,so we wanna fine out if you are aware of this trip


also had these emails from my mate Nina Johnson:



> Dear Madam ELLIE, am so sorry to heard that from you,however iwanna let you know that this G.T Bank is a U.S.A bank and not aNigerian bank, but for the benefit of dought, i will want you to knowthat Mr. Bam said that the train would depart at: 4;30 pm today and arrived in Scotland at 2;00am tomorrow,so you are expected to send your mobile line for inquiries when they arrive....
> 
> In other to catch up with our trip you have to pay through a liberty reserve account so i we can re-schedule the trip.... All you have o do now is for you to open a liberty reserve accountand send the money to this account number: U3678782
> 
> In other to catch up with our trip his evening, you have to paythrough a liberty reserve account so we can re-schedule the trip....
> account: U3678782
> 
> IT IS LIBERYRESERVE.COM ONCE AN ALERT IS SEND TO US, HERSCHEL TRIP WILL BE ACTIVATE ANDTRIP TO YOU... THANKS YOURS NINA JOHNSON





> here are my details on liberty account,
> you can pay it now for free
> Account Number U3678782
> Account Name johnson
> Account Type User
> Referral Count N/A


Gotta go to work in 10 mins so will just send an email with Trading Standards number to them asking them to ring me, then see what they say


----------



## Tigerneko

I've just replied with this - haven't lied to them, never said it was my number 



> Hi, can you please ring this number 08454 040506 thanks


and yes, it's Trading Standards


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> I've just replied with this - haven't lied to them, never said it was my number
> 
> and yes, it's Trading Standards


GENIUSS!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

Also, tell her that you know a friend (me) from the US who has said that no such thing as a 'GT Bank' exists in the US, and that you can't find any record of there being a GT Bank branch in the US on the internet. That'll keep her sweating... :lol:


----------



## Maiisiku

I wonder if trading standards gave him/her a scare? Ah well they are really pulling out the stops on this. Shame they can't spell or use proper grammar.


----------



## thedogsmother

I cant understand why you all think this is a scam, she sounds like a lovely person just wanting a nice home for her colour/size changing puppy, you should consider yourself lucky that shes willing to sell it to you, now stop messing and send the money:lol:.


----------



## Lulu's owner

thedogsmother said:


> I cant understand why you all think this is a scam, she sounds like a lovely person just wanting a nice home for her colour/size changing puppy, you should consider yourself lucky that shes willing to sell it to you, now stop messing and send the money:lol:.


Just what I was thinking. And I'm very worried that the poor pup is going to freeze on the Royal Scotsman train in this weather, hope they've packed him off with plenty of blankets.


----------



## classixuk

thedogsmother said:


> I cant understand why you all think this is a scam, she sounds like a lovely person just wanting a nice home for her colour/size changing puppy, you should consider yourself lucky that shes willing to sell it to you, now stop messing and send the money:lol:.





Lulu's owner said:


> Just what I was thinking. And I'm very worried that the poor pup is going to freeze on the Royal Scotsman train in this weather, hope they've packed him off with plenty of blankets.


Agree with the above!

That poor chameleon, whoops, I mean puppy, needs a home desperately. Infact, the only colour we haven't seen yet is green, so if you pay up quickly it should be in your home by Christmas day just in time to blend in with your tree!

Pay the breeder her money and give her your details before she sells the pup to someone else.


----------



## srhdufe

hehe i love this thread...

Wonder what reply you'll get next :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum

Verbatim said:


> I've just replied with this - haven't lied to them, never said it was my number
> 
> and yes, it's Trading Standards


I wonder if they'll be able to do anything, or just add it to the ever growing list of scams from Nigeria? 
Eagerly awaiting next instalment:thumbup::lol:


----------



## Tapir

> Scotsman travel agency wish to in form you that i puppy called Herschel have been book to trip to you to day evening,so we wanna fine out if you are aware of this trip


Ooooooh very official


----------



## Guest

Mum wants a go on the puter fill me in on what happens next on scammerdale when I come back online peeps lol.


----------



## Tigerneko

Here's the latest!

Got 2 emails from them today, looks as though they're getting impatient 



> please your expected to pay so that the trip can be activated you will be contacted through the mobile you summit-ed.. if Herschel arrive and you sign
> 
> thanks for the number,we awaits your prompt pay in





> dear madam,am waiting,no more time,i have some assignment to do


And here is my reply, thought i'd try and interrogate them slightly 



> Hi, sorry to have kept you waiting - I have been at work and cannot use my emails whilst I am there! I have again been trying to arrange payment today and have also been speaking to an American friend who says he has never heard of the GT bank and is sure it does not exist in America. On researching the GT Bank, i have found that it is a Nigerian bank - this is stated on their own website!! Now please before I pay you can I have the truth about why the money will be going to Nigeria?! I know for a fact that the GT Bank is NOT american, why are you beginning to tell lies? Tell me the real truth and then I will gladly pay you the money plus some extra as an apology for keeping you waiting! Thanks!


Whatever their next reply is, i'm gonna say i've paid in the money, spoken to their bank manager in person and had it confirmed to me by the travel co-ordinator of the Royal Scotsman that the puppy is on the next train to me  that will get them thinking


----------



## XxZoexX

Haha shes gonna be so confused :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: When is the next episode.


----------



## Tigerneko

danielled said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: When is the next episode.


That's the best bit - nobody knows 

I asked my dad about reporting it and he said that in reality there's nothing they can do, he basically said taking the p*ss out of them and taking them for a ride is probably the closest anyone will get to justice on them!

He's also told me to email them in a few days to say that i've had 2 puppies delivered to my house today and what is their address to send one back to as I only wanted one :lol: :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX

Verbatim said:


> He's also told me to email them in a few days to say that i've had 2 puppies delivered to my house today and what is their address to send one back to as I only wanted one :lol: :lol:


LMFAO!!!! :lol::lol::lol:
Oh please do


----------



## srhdufe

Verbatim said:


> He's also told me to email them in a few days to say that i've had 2 puppies delivered to my house today and what is their address to send one back to as I only wanted one :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

haha thats classic!!

Say you wanted a choc one and all they sent were red and blue hehe


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh that's a good one.:thumbup:How can you send one back - you have to ask them that


----------



## JohnMorris

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> haha thats classic!!
> 
> Say you wanted a choc one and all they sent were red and blue hehe


But I wanted a red and green one to match our xmas deccies! PMSL but I didn't realise the Royal Scotsman could go over water nor that it was still in service


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> That's the best bit - nobody knows
> 
> I asked my dad about reporting it and he said that in reality there's nothing they can do, he basically said taking the p*ss out of them and taking them for a ride is probably the closest anyone will get to justice on them!
> 
> He's also told me to email them in a few days to say that i've had 2 puppies delivered to my house today and what is their address to send one back to as I only wanted one :lol: :lol:


I will be watching out for the next episode.


----------



## Leah84

omg i`ve just read this....what the heck is the royal scotsman?? sounds like either a newspaper or summit spongebob would arrive on :lol:

these people are total chancers, i can`t fathom how anyone falls for it but i really feel for them if they manage to get ripped off by these scummy people!


----------



## Tigerneko

Leah84 said:


> omg i`ve just read this....what the heck is the royal scotsman?? sounds like either a newspaper or summit spongebob would arrive on :lol:
> 
> these people are total chancers, i can`t fathom how anyone falls for it but i really feel for them if they manage to get ripped off by these scummy people!


The Royal Scotsman is Scotland's answer to the Orient Express PMSL

apparently my pup is arriving on this:

The Royal Scotsman Luxury Train Travel in Scotland - Holidays, Vacations, Trips, Tours

what a lucky puppy 

People must really be stupid to not wise up to the poor english and whole 'dodgyness' of it but I can see how they do get pulled in or feel pressured to give money, i'm getting emails every day asking for payment


----------



## thedogsmother

That is a luxury journey for the wee colour changing pup, what are you complaining about, that transport is worth every penny


----------



## Tigerneko

thedogsmother said:


> That is a luxury journey for the wee colour changing pup, what are you complaining about, that transport is worth every penny


For £180 I think I am getting a real bargain! Might have to buy another one from them....... talking Labradoodle perhaps?


----------



## XxZoexX

thedogsmother said:


> That is a luxury journey for the wee colour changing pup, what are you complaining about, that transport is worth every penny


Can i just say TDM i LOVE the new sig


----------



## classixuk

Verbatim said:


> For £180 I think I am getting a real bargain! Might have to buy another one from them....... talking Labradoodle perhaps?


Not for a labradoodle...maybe a Schabnadoodle!

:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother

XxZoexX said:


> Can i just say TDM i LOVE the new sig


Thankies, love to show my babies off


----------



## zany_toon

:lol: I love this thread :lol: When you get the "2 puppies" remember she will need to pay for the food and transport back, if she doesn't the poor puppy will starve :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

aww no nice emails to open this morning 

Perhaps she's still trying to come up with a viable answer for why she lied about the bank being American instead of Nigerian.

Or maybe scammers don't work on Sundays, lucky her!!


----------



## Guest

I am loveing this thread let me know when Scammerdale returns.


----------



## Tazzerrr

danielled said:


> I am *loveing this thread* let me know when
> Scammerdale returns.


same here


----------



## Guest

Tazzerrr said:


> same here


Think I have been watching Scammerdale for nearly a week.


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> Or maybe scammers don't work on Sundays, lucky her!!


She probably has enough money from her scams to fly around in a baloon/casino... :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

well, it looks like scammers do work on Sundays after all 

She/he is getting pretty impatient now, apparently i'm costing them money now PMSL I also told them my name was Ellie - don't know how much info they could get on me by looking up my email address and real name so told them a fake one 



> Dear Madam ELLIE,
> You know you have cost so me much lost for two days
> booking,,,so please let me know what you up to.....for sure you are
> caution of your money,yes but i tell you the truth G.T B is a
> worldwide bank and located it head office at london/u.k.i have no
> reason what so ever to lie to you but if you dought me i will have to
> prove it to you as soon as possible..please for assurance,your puppy
> will be deliver to you in good hands and condition,so you need not to
> dought......you can pay the money in to my own liberty reserve account
> wish i gave to yesterday...so that your money can be secure in my
> hands....as for the booking,i will re-schedule another booking for
> Tuesday morning,all you need to do is activate it with and alert from
> liberty reserve.....note the following will be deliver to on monday
> evening due to arrival:
> certificate of birth
> insurance certificate
> health certificate..
> 
> THANKS YOURS NINA JOHNSON
> 
> I AWAITS YOU PAYMENT THROUGH THE LIBERTY RESERVE ACCOUNT /OR MR.BAM
> BENJAMIN ACCONT I GAVE YOU....


Here's my reply, decided to make them sweat a little bit:



> Hi, so if the GT bank is also located in the UK, why have you not been using this one, are you in fact based in Nigeria?
> 
> Anyway I suppose none of this matters any more as I have paid in the money over the telephone. I spoke to the banker in charge of your account (who incidentally was Nigerian) and have paid in the money, they said that because the payment was overseas (not sure whether it was to the Channel Islands or to Nigeria..... there wasn't a measure of quite how 'overseas' it was) then it may take a few days to show into your bank account but they assured me that the money had been paid into the account, so if there are any further issues then you need to take it up with them as I have done my bit.
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting my puppy! Whether it be brown, blue or black!


Whilst i'm in the mood for emailing idiots, I think I might send a reply to the so called email from the 'Royal Scotsman'


----------



## srhdufe

Verbatim said:


> Here's my reply, decided to make them sweat a little bit:
> 
> Whilst i'm in the mood for emailing idiots, I think I might send a reply to the so called email from the 'Royal Scotsman'


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Brown black or blue... PMSL!!!

Send her another email saying you've just had a knock on the door and they have delivered 2 pups to you. Say thank you for dispatching them so fast... but you would like to return one. She must pay for return packaging :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

Well speak of the blinking devil, just checked my 'Junk' box and found this from the 'Royal Scotsman':



> dear madam,,,we have not heard from you,,,are yo not aware of this trip


think that means it's definitely time for a reply 



> Hello Mr train driver, yes I am fully aware of the trip that my puppy will apparently be travelling on Tuesday but can you please tell me why on your website it states that there will not be another journey until May of 2011? Will my puppy be getting his own private journey on the Royal Scotsman?
> 
> I have been arranging the sale of the puppy through someone I am very unsure of, I get the distinct feeling that they may in fact be based in Nigeria and attempting to scam me out of money, I have read of these scams and know all too well about them so could you please confirm to me that you are in fact part of the Royal Scotsman and not a naughty Nigerian scammer?
> 
> Also, what will my puppy be fed on his journey? Can I also request that he has his own private cabin to sleep in and has a 7:30am wake up call and a paper delivered to him in the morning. I would also like to know where the train will be departing from and whether it is going via Nigeria, thanks.


now lets see what the bugger has to say :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Scammerdale just gets better and better each episode.


----------



## harley bear

Id email her and tell her you have been sent 2 kittens! And ask her where in your emails that you have stated that you want a cat let alone 2! :confused1:


----------



## srhdufe

Verbatim said:


> Well speak of the blinking devil, just checked my 'Junk' box and found this from the 'Royal Scotsman':
> 
> think that means it's definitely time for a reply
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mr train driver, yes I am fully aware of the trip that my puppy will apparently be travelling on Tuesday but can you please tell me why on your website it states that there will not be another journey until May of 2011? Will my puppy be getting his own private journey on the Royal Scotsman?
> 
> I have been arranging the sale of the puppy through someone I am very unsure of, I get the distinct feeling that they may in fact be based in Nigeria and attempting to scam me out of money, I have read of these scams and know all too well about them so could you please confirm to me that you are in fact part of the Royal Scotsman and not a naughty Nigerian scammer?
> 
> Also, what will my puppy be fed on his journey? Can I also request that he has his own private cabin to sleep in and has a 7:30am wake up call and a paper delivered to him in the morning. I would also like to know where the train will be departing from and whether it is going via Nigeria, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> now lets see what the bugger has to say :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> PMSL good for you  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## xhuskyloverx

danielled said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Scammerdale just gets better and better each episode.


It does indeed!! lol :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko

oooh another one!!



> Dear Madam
> ,,Thank you for the kind information but what i want you to understand is am called Nina Johnson,am from u.k,as a student,,,so i assure you that as soon as the payment is confirm then the trip would be activated so Herschel can be send to you....i will like to assure you that am not from Nigeria nor Africa...so be assure that Herschel s yours now.....but i will have to called Mr Bam for confirmation and analysis....just be expecting a call or email from Scotsman........madam i would like you to scan the details to my email now...............i awaits you prompt reply


How can I scan the details of the payment to her, I did it over the phone  and I can't believe he/she passed my email address and phone number (or should I say Trading Standards number!) to the Royal Scotsman, the cheeky blighter! 

I did take his up with him/her in my reply:



> Oh okay I believe you then. What Uni are you at and what are you studying? Hope you are enjoying your studies and that you aren't finding it too difficult!
> 
> I cannot scan any details to you as the payment was processed over the phone. If you are waiting for him to call you then there's nothing much I can do about that, that is out of my control and you will have to take it up with him! I want you to understand that I have paid in the money and am now waiting for you to send my puppy. Also, why do the Royal Scotsman have my contact details? I have not passed on any of these details to them and I never gave you permission to pass on my details either, I think this is very bad practise on your part.


----------



## Guest

xhuskyloverx said:


> It does indeed!! lol :thumbup:


I'm enjoying it too.


----------



## Burrowzig

owieprone said:


> yup!
> 
> he's black and from there so can say what he wants lol.
> 
> it's like an indian i know.. he is well racist it's hilarious he calls some of the people he works for extremely racist names but cos he's indian and they're indian he totally gets away with it.
> 
> i slag weegies and scumdonians all the time, which is fine cos i'm scottish.. you should always be able to slag off the folk from your own county at least.
> 
> course i also have a thing about slaggin off americans but that's only cos i know heaps and have worked with loads so feel that i am quite capable of slagging off their lack of common sense and spelling,grammatical and sentance structure ability.


but you've mis-spelled sent*e*nce! And there thould be a space after the comma before 'grammatical'.:lol:
Can't disagree with the sentiment though!


----------



## srhdufe

Oooh i bet she will make up a fake college...

Fakersville uni, studying fraud :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

srhdufe said:


> Oooh i bet she will make up a fake college...
> 
> Fakersville uni, studying fraud :lol:


LOL I love it :lol:

I hope she's studying English cos by jove she needs to!!


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> oooh another one!!
> 
> How can I scan the details of the payment to her, I did it over the phone  and I can't believe he/she passed my email address and phone number (or should I say Trading Standards number!) to the Royal Scotsman, the cheeky blighter!
> 
> I did take his up with him/her in my reply:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: How the heck are you meant to scan the details.


----------



## srhdufe

Just found this online

ASPCA | Puppy Scams & Cons

Makes for very interesting reading... Also tells you how to report people


----------



## Bellarina

I'm loving this thread, better than TV right now!


----------



## Tigerneko

srhdufe said:


> Just found this online
> 
> ASPCA | Puppy Scams & Cons
> 
> Makes for very interesting reading... Also tells you how to report people


omg, so are you trying to say that I am not actually gonna get my puppy   :crying: :crying:

but i've got him as a surprise christmas present for my OH


----------



## srhdufe

Verbatim said:


> omg, so are you trying to say that I am not actually gonna get my puppy   :crying: :crying:
> 
> but i've got him as a surprise christmas present for my OH


:lol: maybe... maybe a stuffed one :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

woooo my email is on fire tonight :thumbup:

Here's the latest 2 emails:



> i am facing some difficulties as it is my first year into the uni but never mind...thanks
> 
> as for your details,the got it due to the booking i have been doing since then but i trust you,so i have to call and confirm now....miss Elli be rest assure that your pup Herschel is in good health and condition....take care miss Nina





> can you show me the account number you sent it to..if it is Mr Bam


And here's my reply:



> hi, I can't remember precisely which account number it was but it was either 321214599110 or 2432268151590 it was definitely Mr Bam's account because this is what was repeated to me on the phone.
> 
> When will my puppy be sent? Also, what university are you at and what are you studying? My cousin is at University currently and she may know you!


It's such a coincidence that my cousin will be at the same uni studying the same thing and knows of nobody by that name  How will she explain that one?


----------



## srhdufe

Verbatim said:


> It's such a coincidence that my cousin will be at the same uni studying the same thing and knows of nobody by that name  How will she explain that one?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mrs Nigeria wont know what to say next will she :lol:


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> It's such a coincidence that my cousin will be at the same uni studying the same thing and knows of nobody by that name  How will she explain that one?


Haha I love this!:thumbup::lol:


----------



## Guest

Wonder what will happen next episode.:lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

This is way better than watching telly!! :thumbup: 

Wonder what she will send you next :lol:


----------



## Guest

Sarah+Hammies said:


> This is way better than watching telly!! :thumbup:
> 
> Wonder what she will send you next :lol:


I know if you want entertainment and can't find any good tv read this thread.


----------



## Chez87

I've just read all 21 pages of this!! It's the funniest thing I've read in ages! I eagerly await the next installment!


----------



## Shrap

I just read the whole thing too hahaha! This is brilliant. I replied to one before but I didn't keep it going very long, they guessed after only like 2 emails.

Can't wait for the next episode


----------



## Guest

Shrap said:


> I just read the whole thing too hahaha! This is brilliant. I replied to one before but I didn't keep it going very long, they guessed after only like 2 emails.
> 
> Can't wait for the next episode


I can't wait for the next episode of Scammerdale either.


----------



## Tigerneko

Well, the much awaited Episode number 4353409374 or whatever it is :lol: has arrived! Think there's been more episodes of this than coronation street, stuff their 50th anniversary :lol:

Here's the latest, I seem to be getting 2 emails at a time now - double the fun :thumbup:

looks like she believes me that i've paid the £180, but oh no - I need to renew insurance for the puppy before he travels to me so I must now pay more money! I don't think so 



> thank you for you kind trust to me but the is still a problem as i just receive an alert from the insurance company about Herschel,,,,we have to re-new her insurance for 3 months before activation is done today....i promise you that you have your puppy by 1 am Tuesday...
> 
> i wish to inform you that i study accounting management in a uni in my town....not far from my home..
> 
> note: we should try and re-new this insurance as you know that it is not proper for a trip with insurance..you can pay it in to Mr Bam account and let me know thank you..NINA


she's studying accounts management PMSL I like her sense of humour 

And just when I thought i'd got away with it...... BUSTED!



> dear madam,
> i didn't go to course today because of this issue but now i found out that no money has been paid,,,,please go and verify the payment so we can get started with the trip....we don't have anymore time and you know that....were asking of of date of arrival i want to lat you know that 8 hours from activation you will get to see Herschel face-face...
> 
> thank you so much for your kind trust


oooh, so in 8 hours time I will have my puppy, I am just SO excited :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10

Wonder what colour it will be in 8 hours you must be so excited


----------



## JohnMorris

Well, there is defo more excitement here than on The X Factor teehee


----------



## Allana

jetsmum said:


> Oh no! Does this mean the end of scammerdale? I love reading this.
> There is a book called " greetings in Jesus name" about someone who scammed the Nigerian scammers. it's such a funny read that I read it in one go.:thumbup:


Oh i might need to get that one!!

My OH is such a sucker, even tho we have an Alaskan Klee Kai he doesnt understand how they are so hard to get when he googled and found loads for sale *'with pictures and everything'*   

I have tried to explain but 

xx

PS- REALLY LOVING THIS THREAD!!


----------



## Tigerneko

Allana said:


> Oh i might need to get that one!!
> 
> My OH is such a sucker, even tho we have an Alaskan Klee Kai he doesnt understand how they are so hard to get when he googled and found loads for sale *'with pictures and everything'*
> 
> I have tried to explain but
> 
> xx
> 
> PS- REALLY LOVING THIS THREAD!!


oooh, might have to check some of those adverts out, i'm sure my new colour changing Great Dane will love an Alaskan Klee Kai to play with lol :thumbup:


----------



## Allana

Verbatim said:


> oooh, might have to check some of those adverts out, i'm sure my new colour changing Great Dane will love an Alaskan Klee Kai to play with lol :thumbup:


Ha ha, yeah they would be lovely together!!

Go get them!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

well ive been enthralled with this thread since Danielle pointed me in the direction of it

i think you deserve an oscar Portia:lol::thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko

noushka05 said:


> well ive been enthralled with this thread since Danielle pointed me in the direction of it
> 
> i think you deserve an oscar Portia:lol::thumbup:


haha i'll have to go shopping for me posh frock then :thumbup: everyone's invited!! and I will dedicate the award to all my friends at Petforums, the internet and Nigeria :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

Verbatim said:


> haha i'll have to go shopping for me posh frock then :thumbup: everyone's invited!! and I will dedicate the award to all my friends at Petforums, the internet and Nigeria :thumbup:


yes yes and get working on your speech aswell you seem very good with words!


----------



## Tigerneko

Hooray, she's replied!



> dera,thank you for the kind information ..you are one of a kind....please dont a angry we just need to re-new this insurance and every is done....o/k you would have to deduct it from my payment if that is ok by you,,,we aint have time,,you know i have done another booking for today evening so no time left..
> 
> thanks yours Johnson....


not sure who dera is, maybe she's getting me mixed up with another scam-ee 

so, here's the reply - can't wait to see if she will actually 'send' my puppy even though there's been no proof of payment apart from me saying i've paid 



> Hi thank you for your reply! Please let me know when you have renewed the insurance - I don't see why i should have to pay the insurance as the puppy is still in your ownership and it is not my fault that the insurance needs renewing now. However, when I receive my puppy I will pay the insurance back to you but not until I have got the puppy. I have paid what you asked for and don't see why I should have to pay any other expenses at the last minute.
> 
> I expect the delivery of my puppy to commence very soon!
> 
> oh actually, one more question - why during the course of your emails have you called Herschel both a 'he' and a 'she', this is rather confusing! Also, what university are you at? It would be lovely to find out that you know my cousin!


----------



## niki

I've just read through all 22 pages of this. Thank you so much for providing me with an entertaining lunch hour!!!! 

Comedy genius!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko

oooh looks like i've been well and truly busted on the payment front :lol:



> i just called Mr bam,and we have gone to the bank to confirm the transaction but it is clear that no money has been paid in to the account...i will advise you to pay it in to my liberty reserve account so i can pick up the money....all you have to do is create a liberty account which is free and then you can transfer it to mind so fast..it is very easy to do it...just try now...
> 
> liberty account number is: U3678782
> 
> Account Number U3678782
> Account Name Johnson
> Account Type User
> Referral Count N/A
> 
> i even contacted the head of department of management about the issue and she advices me to tell you to use liberty account...while she help me to withdraw the money..i believe you don't wanna lost you cash,so lets act fast and quick...am expecting relevant responses from you...


hmmm, don't know how to reply to this one! Think I might just keep protesting my innocence and that I have paid the money :thumbup:

yeah, I think i'll stick with that option:



> Hi, I am not paying any more money to you. I have told you that I paid the required amount before and any problems are now with your end! The money has come out of my account!
> 
> Now unless you are in fact trying to scam me out of money - which I would be so very shocked and upset to learn as you have been such a trustworthy lady all along then I suggest you begin to send the puppy to me as I can assure you I have paid my money and am now just waiting for you to send the puppy.
> 
> I am beginning to get quite suspicious of you, I have paid my money and still you are asking for more money......i am sure that there is something that isn't right about this!! You are also skirting around and ignoring my questions, I don't understand why you would do this unless you have something to hide?


----------



## noushka05

Hahaaa brilliant reply!!  such fun turning the tables on the scammers can you imagine how pi$$ed off they'll be getting:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10

Aw sounds like it could be over soon we need another advert now


----------



## Argent

Oooh things are heating up!!! *munches popcorn* :lol:


----------



## blade100

i think when this all comes to an end and u tell her u know she is a scammer i think u should send her this link by email so she can see u and all of us had a right good laugh with u and us lot taking the p*ss out of her!!

she'll be really furious!hahahahahaha


----------



## Tigerneko

blade100 said:


> i think when this all comes to an end and u tell her u know she is a scammer i think u should send her this link by email so she can see u and all of us had a right good laugh with u taking the p*ss out of her!!
> 
> she'll be really furious!hahahahahaha


hahaha she might even join the forum :thumbup:

I don't know how much longer it's gonna go on for, I am gonna try and get her to 'send' the puppy, if I can do this then i'll wait a day or two and ask why 2 puppies have arrived and what is her address to send the second one back :thumbup:


----------



## owieprone

Burrowzig said:


> but you've mis-spelled sent*e*nce! And there thould be a space after the comma before 'grammatical'.:lol:
> Can't disagree with the sentiment though!


a, i'm at work, so nae paying full attention to what i'm writing
b, it's a forum, so gie a **** about correcting minor mistakes

good thing i'm nae dyslexic eh.


----------



## srhdufe

:lol: :lol:

I love it. I cant wait to see what she replies to you. I cant wait for the penny to drop that you are taking the piss out of her :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol::lol::lol:This gets better.


----------



## JohnMorris

Hilarious and the suspense is killing me


----------



## Tigerneko

JohnMorris said:


> Hilarious and the suspense is killing me


me too! Been waiting all day for a reply!

I've been doing a bit of research into all this, and apparently it's somewhat of an internet sport! There's forums and websites dedicated to it and everything - I had no idea!

Apparently it is called 'Scambaiting' and is extremely fun - people have convinced the scammers to send photographs of themselves with fish on their heads and holding signs up with rude words on and one person has even managed to get the scammer to cover his own chest in clothes pegs and take a picture of it to prove that they are real people! There's some hilarious photos! They're known as 'trophies' in the scambaiting world 

Google 'scambaiting' and you should be able to find them fairly easily


----------



## JohnMorris

Verbatim said:


> me too! Been waiting all day for a reply!
> 
> I've been doing a bit of research into all this, and apparently it's somewhat of an internet sport! There's forums and websites dedicated to it and everything - I had no idea!
> 
> Apparently it is called 'Scambaiting' and is extremely fun - people have convinced the scammers to send photographs of themselves with fish on their heads and holding signs up with rude words on and one person has even managed to get the scammer to cover his own chest in clothes pegs and take a picture of it to prove that they are real people! There's some hilarious photos! They're known as 'trophies' in the scambaiting world
> 
> Google 'scambaiting' and you should be able to find them fairly easily


OMG must go and do that for a laugh. Hadn't realised this was so prolific!


----------



## srhdufe

:lol: Just googled it :lol:

Thats hilarious!!


----------



## spooky69

owieprone said:


> course i also have a thing about slaggin off americans but that's only cos i know heaps and have worked with loads so feel that i am quite capable of slagging off their lack of common sense and spelling,grammatical and sentance structure ability.


Was that a joke? :confused1:


----------



## Tigerneko

JohnMorris said:


> OMG must go and do that for a laugh. Hadn't realised this was so prolific!





srhdufe said:


> :lol: Just googled it :lol:
> 
> Thats hilarious!!


haha I reckon we could start our own pet-related scambaiting group :lol:

I've made myself a fake name and email address in the event that I stumble across any more, all the scambaiting sites say not to use your own email address  so from the next scammer onwards, I shall be known as Ellie Kopta.....but will have to carry on using my own email for this one


----------



## Dally Banjo

Verbatim said:


> haha I reckon we could start our own pet-related scambaiting group :lol:


Great thread :thumbup: any thought on a name for the group


----------



## Tigerneko

ooh, also! Had another reply last night



> dear madam no money has been paid...i dont want you to be afraid,just calm down so we can check the error...
> 
> liberty account number is: U3678782
> 
> Account Number U3678782
> Account Name Johnson
> Account Type User
> Referral Count N/A


I am getting rather sick of the fact that she is pestering me for money when I have quite clearly paid it 



> Hi, yes the money has been paid, there may be an error to check but it's certainly not with me - you should try calling your bank to try again. Otherwise you can call my bank if you want to prove that I have paid in the money, let me know if you want the number for my bank


This was at about 8pm last night - was distracted by Coronation Street so forgot to put it on here :lol: haven't had anything since - I am quite disappointed!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I am loving this thread! I'm amazed its actually lasted so long!


----------



## Tigerneko

Dally Banjo said:


> Great thread :thumbup: any thought on a name for the group


hmmmm, I don't know! Suggestions on a post card please :lol:


----------



## Cherpi

Wow, they sure are good with spelling aren't they?


----------



## Tigerneko

CharleyRogan said:


> I am loving this thread! I'm amazed its actually lasted so long!


me too, thought it would only be a day or two before she gave up trying to get money out of me but it seems they will hang on for as long as it takes to get a bit of cash!


----------



## Guest

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: What game is she playing this time I wonder.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Scambusters :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

Dally Banjo said:


> Scambusters :lol:


I like it :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Dally Banjo said:


> Scambusters :lol:


Lol @ scambuster.:lol:


----------



## archielee

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup::lol::lol::thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol:


Verbatim said:


> I've replied
> 
> I am quite happy with that :thumbup:
> 
> Just so that this still makes sense - her latest email is on the previous page


----------



## JohnMorris

Verbatim said:


> haha I reckon we could start our own pet-related scambaiting group :lol:
> 
> I've made myself a fake name and email address in the event that I stumble across any more, all the scambaiting sites say not to use your own email address  so from the next scammer onwards, I shall be known as Ellie Kopta.....but will have to carry on using my own email for this one


Great idea. I will do one under the name of Bill Shyte:thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe

Ellie Kopta :lol:

PMSL!!!!


----------



## owieprone

spooky69 said:


> Was that a joke? :confused1:


no................


----------



## Tigerneko

JohnMorris said:


> Great idea. I will do one under the name of Bill Shyte:thumbup:


I love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

More replies:



> dear madam,,please i will be very happy to have the number so that we
> can verify the payment....i dont want you to think that am trying to
> collect some money from you....is not like that....we should aleast
> try and re-gain the money so that you can pay it into the liberty
> reserve account i gave you,,,,,,once again i would be very happy to
> have the number from you so i call the bank...
> 
> nina johnson......





> dear madam......please be patient with this banking sectors.....dont
> give up we gonna pick back the money/....can you go to your bank and
> withdraw the money,,,,,


So here's the latest reply:



> hi, what is the name of the bank you are using? I will try and contact them through my bank but first need more info on the name of the bank who is supplying your account.
> 
> this is the number of my bank, they are open 24 hours so you can call at any time: 1-978-784-1700
> 
> If I was to draw out the money, what will the next steps be?
> 
> I am not afraid at all! By the way, how is my puppy doing? Can I have some more pictures of him? I would like to see how he is doing!


I have also received an email from someone in Cameroon, might follow it up with my new alias & email address - i'd like to know what it's all about! here's the new one:



> DEAR FRIEND
> MY NAME IS BERTRAND TAKU FROM CAMEROON I NOTICE YOUR EMAIL ONLINE...AND INDEED I WOULD LIKE US TO BE FRIEND,,,,AM COOL AND QUITE,,TRUST TO YOU,I WILL NEVER HURT YOU,,,AM SINGLE AND A STUDENT....IN UNIVERSTY NOW....FOR MY PHOTOS WILL GIVE YO IF YOU WANT TO..
> 
> .THANKS YOURS FRIEND BERTRAND


:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: interesting!!


----------



## srhdufe

:lol: she wants to pick your money :lol:

I bet its the same people thats emailed you. Pretending to be someone else...

ALTHOUGH... On watchdog, they said that once you fall for a scam, you go on a suckers list... So people can contact you out of the blue..


----------



## harley bear

they both use commers in exactly the same way :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> I love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> More replies:
> 
> So here's the latest reply:
> 
> I have also received an email from someone in Cameroon, might follow it up with my new alias & email address - i'd like to know what it's all about! here's the new one:
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: interesting!!


That's the old will you be my friend scam I get it alot lol.


----------



## harley bear

danielled said:


> That's the old will you be my friend scam I get it alot lol.


Ill be your friend and you can get me a visa?:lol:


----------



## Guest

harley bear said:


> Ill be your friend and you can get me a visa?:lol:


:lol:Yeah that kind of scam just deleted it from my emails actually.


----------



## harley bear

danielled said:


> :lol:Yeah that kind of scam just deleted it from my emails actually.


Just because we have a pushover government dont mean were all idiots :lol:


----------



## Guest

harley bear said:


> Just because we have a pushover government dont mean were all idiots :lol:


Yeah tell me about it.:lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

Reply!!



> miss ellie,thank you so,,,now you and i can suit to withdraw back the
> money....i will advice you to go to your bank and withdraw the money
> so you can be sure of that...
> 
> after you withdraw the money,i will advice you to pay it into my
> account number...at liberty reserve.com it is very ease online to
> operate it...as for herschel,she is fine...i took her for outing today
> to visit a friend call tamara....i wish you take alook
> at her now,she is doing really great,,,,infact her birth day is on
> wednesday 7 of dec 2010...she and her friends are going to do
> jocks...i wish you were here with her to see....but i promise i will
> send you birthday photos....
> 
> i will have to have to send you photos tomorrow as promise..o/k....all
> you have to do now so to get things going, is to withdraw and
> re-deposite the money....thanks...i awaits your
> reply.....perharps,,how are you parents and sister doing over there?


So it's my puppy's birthday! wowee!! Wait, is it my puppy's birthday today or tomorrow? It could be either! Perhaps its both! Perhaps each colour has its own birthday?! And i'm also promised more photos, eh?

So, I thought i'd maybe try and get my own 'trophy'......



> Hi, I would appreciate more photographs thanks! I would also appreciate if you would try to include yourself in one of the photographs, just for my peace of mind! Since I am communicating with someone I do not know, I will have much more confidence in you if I can see a photograph of you with Herschel. Hope she had a nice birthday!


She then sent another one requesting payment again, so replied with:



> okay you will get the payment when I get the pictures, thanks


Take that one, scammer!!!


----------



## srhdufe

:lol: Wasnt the puppy supposed to only a few months old? :confused1: :lol:

So the pup can change sex AND colour WOW!!! How lucky are you!!


----------



## Tigerneko

srhdufe said:


> :lol: Wasnt the puppy supposed to only a few months old? :confused1: :lol:
> 
> So the pup can change sex AND colour WOW!!! How lucky are you!!


Yes I think it was actually! Forgot about that!

Oh well, i'll go along with the 'birthday' thing, I want photographs


----------



## Lulu's owner

Verbatim said:


> Yes I think it was actually! Forgot about that!
> 
> Oh well, i'll go along with the 'birthday' thing, I want photographs


I'd be a bit cross if my young puppy turned out to be a year old. How about asking for a discount?


----------



## Tigerneko

Another one! This is getting difficult now, she wants me to meet her - like chuff i'm gonna do it!



> Dear Ellie,,,thank you for you kind reply,,you know me and you are now
> friends,,,,i promise i will give you the photos by 3m tomorow....why
> can you come over to our compound and spend a day with her and get use
> to her.....but anyway she would soon come over to stay with you
> forever.....please before you pay in the money scan you passport so
> that i will have it when trip is activate...what you think?
> this passport PHOTO will act as an identity to you to recieve herschel:
> 
> Here are the account details you are expected to pay into....
> 
> Liberty Reserve account number: U3678782
> 
> Thanks yours friend
> 
> Note: When you register to libertyreserve.com online,you are given an
> account so you can pay it it is free and easy to operate it.........
> 
> Nina Your Friend


she's also asking for my passport LOL I can't believe people actually fall for this sh!t!

Given her a piece of my mind regarding the passport and relayed the fact that she won't be getting any money until I get a picture of her with the pup, might have put the frighteners on her a bit:



> Hi, why do I need to scan my passport? You do not need a passport to get from the Channel Islands to England, you DO NOT need my passport. You do not need it for a bank transaction, you do not need it to send the puppy and you do not need it to send the puppy. My passport is my personal identity and I am not giving it out to a private individual, I hope you know that I am aware of identity fraud! Now you do not ask for any sort of ID from me - YOU DONT NEED IT.
> 
> Also, what is the address of your compound? Give me the address and I will decide if or when I will be able to make the journey.
> 
> Do you also have a different account? I have read up on Liberty Reserve accounts and have read nothing but bad things regarding scams. I am losing my confidence in you, this reeks of a scam to me. Unless you send me a photograph of yourself with my puppy then I will be giving you no money.


----------



## srhdufe

OMG they want your passport :scared:

Identity theft springs to my mind :scared:

I would seriously try and report them now if i were you 

Tell her to eff off. Say you have reported her to trading standards and to be expecting a knock at the door


----------



## Tigerneko

srhdufe said:


> OMG they want your passport :scared:
> 
> Identity theft springs to my mind :scared:
> 
> I would seriously try and report them now if i were you
> 
> Tell her to eff off. Say you have reported her to trading standards and to be expecting a knock at the door


don't worry, she's getting no personal information from me.

I've asked my dad about reporting her (he's a police officer) and he said there is really nothing they can do. All the scambaiter websites say the same also - the police won't do anything because I haven't actually been scammed. The best kind of justice is this kind - wasting their time, resources and sometimes even their own money.

Proper scambaiters have managed to get these scammers to do all sorts of crazy stuff - some baiters have managed to convince the scammers to get tattoos and sell their cars and stuff before the baiter (who the scammer believes is a victim) will give them any 'money' (which they never do)

some people will probably think that is cruel but don't forget these scammers are criminals and rip off innocent people out of thousands of pounds. Some of them are also robbers and murderers - so convincing them to get a tattoo is nothing in comparison to the damage they've done to innocent people


----------



## srhdufe

Oohh get her to stick pins in her eyes and show you the bloody pics.... So you know she's a human of course  pmsl


----------



## Tigerneko

srhdufe said:


> Oohh get her to stick pins in her eyes and show you the bloody pics.... So you know she's a human of course  pmsl


:lol: :lol:

Just got another one:



> >
> > DO YOU KNOW OF CITI-BANK....I HAVE AN ACCOUNT THERE....
> >
> > AS FOR OUR COMPOUND HERE IS THE ADDRESS
> >
> >
> > Central House 59-63 Whitechapel High Street E1 7PF


the 'compound' is just some random road in london, just checked out the postcode on Google Street View.

Here's my reply:



> Hi, I hope you realise that I live in Scotland so will struggle to get to London!
> 
> I am also not comfortable with meeting as I do not know you. Maybe when I receive the photographs I will be more at ease and may change my mind. When will I receive the photographs?


----------



## RAINYBOW

Still reading with amuesment, thanks for the giggle 

As far as payback goes you can only hope she thought you was a surefire bet and went and spent the money you said you had sent that she will never receive :lol:


----------



## owieprone

i don't understand the bit where she says

she and her friends will do jocks

they're going to do what with jocks? i take offence.. i don't want no puppy doing anything to me! or does she mean sporty people.. and again i don't want no puppy doing anything to me!

dear lord her english is terrible and she says she's an english uni student? is that english somewhere down the emprical blood line, english as a foreign language or english as in pigeon... or.. i dunno...i'm sure channel island english isn't that far flung from what we on the mainland speak.

also HOW MANY accounts does she have? she has one at GT bank, another whos name i can't mind and at citi-bank!

i think she/he thinks the channel islands means BRITAIN as a whole... bad BAD nigerian schooling system.


----------



## Tapir

ooh I want to have a go at Scambaiting!

Can anyone find me a good 'un?


----------



## Guest

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lulu's owner

owieprone said:


> i don't understand the bit where she says
> 
> she and her friends will do jocks


I took it to mean they will play together, as in do "jokes", which could be an incredibly poor translation of "play".


----------



## Guest

The address takes you straight to London Met Uni, hardly a 'compound' at all... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Chillinator said:


> The address takes you straight to London Met Uni, hardly a 'compound' at all... :lol:


Love your avatar. Now to get back on topic lol.


----------



## owieprone

Chillinator said:


> The address takes you straight to London Met Uni, hardly a 'compound' at all... :lol:


maybe she meant 'campus' ? i've figured out what 'english' she speaks, Crenglish (crap english)

lol yeah jock, jokes, play but still seriuosly? she/he's online and can't get something THAT simple right? online dictionaries.


----------



## Lulu's owner

owieprone said:


> lol yeah jock, jokes, play but still seriuosly? she/he's online and can't get something THAT simple right? online dictionaries.


You get the impression she/he is using some autotranslate facility.


----------



## owieprone

Lulu's owner said:


> You get the impression she/he is using some autotranslate facility.


google translate is NOT that bad, i know i've used it for work, does really well, makes german make sense in LEGAL speak so must be able to do nigerian to english lol.

i reckon they're just thick as mince.


----------



## JohnMorris

As previously said, how can Herschel be male/female; a puppy/having a birthday; brown/grey; I just love all the different excuses and crap grammer. Roll on the next session.


----------



## XxZoexX

Have i missed something if she is in London why is the magical colour changeing, pup that ages super fast coming from Channel islands lol


----------



## srhdufe

XxZoexX said:


> Have i missed something if she is in London why is the magical colour changeing, pup that ages super fast coming from Channel islands lol


I think she thinks the channel islands are in london... :lol:


----------



## Chez87

XxZoexX said:


> Have i missed something if she is in London why is the magical colour changeing, pup that ages super fast coming from Channel islands lol


LOL Please ask her this!! You'd think if you were a scammer you'd get simple facts right, she's hardly making it believable is she?!


----------



## Guest

XxZoexX said:


> Have i missed something if she is in London why is the magical colour changeing, pup that ages super fast coming from Channel islands lol


Because 'she' (who is more than likely a 'he') is about as thick as two short planks glued together with no-nails... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Chez87 said:


> she's hardly making it believable is she?!


She's not even tried to make it 'believable' that she can get a puppy 400 miles from the Channel Islands to Scotland, by a Scottish rail network... Singing:


----------



## XxZoexX

Haha You should really send her a map, ask her to plan the route out for you on it.. there is a possibility you could intercept mid route :lol:


----------



## Guest

Since when have the channel islands been in London.:lol:


----------



## srhdufe

danielled said:


> Since when have the channel islands been in London.:lol:


:idea: They moved them last week :lol:


----------



## Guest

srhdufe said:


> :idea: They moved them last week :lol:


It isn't very convinceing either lol.


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Just thought that I would drop by and say i'm still loving this thread!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

xhuskyloverx said:


> Just thought that I would drop by and say i'm still loving this thread!!! :thumbup:


I know so am I.


----------



## srhdufe

That portia is naughty cos she's off out tonight and wont be able to update us with anymore news on the stupid scammer 
How rude!!


----------



## Guest

srhdufe said:


> That portia is naughty cos she's off out tonight and wont be able to update us with anymore news on the stupid scammer
> How rude!!


Noooooooo does that mean we will have to wait for the next episode of Scammerdale.


----------



## blade100

how dare she go out and leave us hanging like this!! :lol:


----------



## JohnMorris

XxZoexX said:


> Have i missed something if she is in London why is the magical colour changeing, pup that ages super fast coming from Channel islands lol


Oh come on, don't nitpick. There is only several hundred miles away


Chez87 said:


> LOL Please ask her this!! You'd think if you were a scammer you'd get simple facts right, she's hardly making it believable is she?!


Just goes to show that anyone will try and get on the bandwagon without thinking it through, nutters!


----------



## Rolosmum

She prob thinks Channel Islands are up with hayling island and canvey island.:thumbup:


----------



## dee o gee

Just wanted to join in and say this is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Guest

dee o gee said:


> Just wanted to join in and say this is hilarious! :lol:


I'm loveing it too.


----------



## blade100

any more updates?


----------



## RAINYBOW

It's gone very quiet, maybe erbatim is playing with her new pup :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris

Rolosmum said:


> She prob thinks Channel Islands are up with hayling island and canvey island.:thumbup:


No more likely she means the Isle of Dogs!


----------



## Taylorbaby

excellent!!


didnt realize that it wasnt just me doing this!!

I should have had about 20dogs & 50cats and 10army millionaire boyfs by now!     

so funny!!


----------



## benjibirch

Just read all 30 pages and boy this is better than the telly :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko

sorry all has been quiet!

Was busy all day yesterday grooming neighbours dog & then had to get ready to go out for the evening, didn't get home till midnight and was working till 6 today so only just had time to get on here :lol: :lol:

haven't even checked my emails yet so get ready for an update very soon!!


----------



## srhdufe

Verbatim said:


> sorry all has been quiet!
> 
> Was busy all day yesterday grooming neighbours dog & then had to get ready to go out for the evening, didn't get home till midnight and was working till 6 today so only just had time to get on here :lol: :lol:
> 
> haven't even checked my emails yet so get ready for an update very soon!!


How very dare you go out and neglect us. Your poor puppy will feel abandonned too :crying:


----------



## Guest

Yay does this mean Scammerdale is back.


----------



## Tigerneko

srhdufe said:


> How very dare you go out and neglect us. Your poor puppy will feel abandonned too :crying:


it's okay, my friend in nigeria has been looking after her for me :thumbup:

Well, I asked for photos and I got them!! Just a shame I didn't get photos of the same dog LOL

Here's the email I got, I will attach the pictures at the end of my post - they are cracking actually, quite convincing at first but when you look into it properly.... you can tell they're not the same dog. Also, I would be VERY greatful if anyone can tell me where the last picture is from (dogs in the car) I have seen it somewhere before but can't remember where!!

Here is the email:



> dear friend,,,,how are you today hope you are fine doing? here are the photos you requested....as for the party ,,,thank God it was so great, infact herschel was so happy as new friends were invited to play with her....please i will be expecting your payment in your next reply including the date of which you want her to be trip.......she has grown bigger and healthy too you can fine out from the photos....which includes her passed and current situation...
> 
> i awaits your kind reply...nina...


And here are the pictures, note how the picture of the dog with what is apparently her (i doubt it very much) is very much smaller than the other dogs. Also, the last picture of the dogs in the car, nearly all of the dogs have cropped ears which A) is illegal in the UK and B) 'my' puppy doesn't have cropped ears. The only dog with un-cropped ears has a big white patch and is visibly quite elderly so it cannot possibly be the same dog as the one in the other pictures 

I am like a detective!! :lol: and I am also about to write my reply, think I will point out her errors.


----------



## momentofmadness

LOL I wonder who's that dog is.. lol an who that girl is in the pic.. all irrelevant I know.. hehe


----------



## srhdufe

:lol: Tell her that shes a stupid woman and you are not dumb


----------



## dee o gee

Verbatim said:


> it's okay, my friend in nigeria has been looking after her for me :thumbup:
> 
> Well, I asked for photos and I got them!! Just a shame I didn't get photos of the same dog LOL
> 
> Here's the email I got, I will attach the pictures at the end of my post - they are cracking actually, quite convincing at first but when you look into it properly.... you can tell they're not the same dog. Also, I would be VERY greatful if anyone can tell me where the last picture is from (dogs in the car) I have seen it somewhere before but can't remember where!!
> 
> Here is the email:
> 
> And here are the pictures, note how the picture of the dog with what is apparently her (i doubt it very much) is very much smaller than the other dogs. Also, the last picture of the dogs in the car, nearly all of the dogs have cropped ears which A) is illegal in the UK and B) 'my' puppy doesn't have cropped ears. The only dog with un-cropped ears has a big white patch and is visibly quite elderly so it cannot possibly be the same dog as the one in the other pictures
> 
> I am like a detective!! :lol: and I am also about to write my reply, think I will point out her errors.


Scary to think any pictures you post anywhere on the internet can be used by scammers to scam people.  Ask for a more specific photo maybe? You want something to prove that this is indeed the 'real age' of your puppy so want a picture taken with a recent newspaper showing the date in it. The last photo is of an old dog so you want to make sure what your getting is a young dog/puppy and that those other pics aren't pictures from years ago! :thumbup:

You could say that you showed the pics to your cousin (the one who is in uni) and that she said she recognizes you? :lol:


----------



## srhdufe

Ooohh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Say that you are a detective, working on a case to trap scammers and thank you for her photo as you can now run it through the police database :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> it's okay, my friend in nigeria has been looking after her for me :thumbup:
> 
> Well, I asked for photos and I got them!! Just a shame I didn't get photos of the same dog LOL
> 
> Here's the email I got, I will attach the pictures at the end of my post - they are cracking actually, quite convincing at first but when you look into it properly.... you can tell they're not the same dog. Also, I would be VERY greatful if anyone can tell me where the last picture is from (dogs in the car) I have seen it somewhere before but can't remember where!!
> 
> Here is the email:
> 
> And here are the pictures, note how the picture of the dog with what is apparently her (i doubt it very much) is very much smaller than the other dogs. Also, the last picture of the dogs in the car, nearly all of the dogs have cropped ears which A) is illegal in the UK and B) 'my' puppy doesn't have cropped ears. The only dog with un-cropped ears has a big white patch and is visibly quite elderly so it cannot possibly be the same dog as the one in the other pictures
> 
> I am like a detective!! :lol: and I am also about to write my reply, think I will point out her errors.


Has the dog changed colour again.:lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

This is making me want to try winding one up!

Tell her as you live in Scotland you can only open up accounts with The Bank of Scotland but she will need one too. To do this she will have to travel with the puppy up here to open the account and you will hand over extra money


----------



## Tigerneko

dee o gee said:


> Scary to think any pictures you post anywhere on the internet can be used by scammers to scam people.  Ask for a more specific photo maybe? You want something to prove that this is indeed the 'real age' of your puppy so want a picture taken with a recent newspaper showing the date in it. The last photo is of an old dog so you want to make sure what your getting is a young dog/puppy and that those other pics aren't pictures from years ago! :thumbup:
> 
> You could say that you showed the pics to your cousin (the one who is in uni) and that she said she recognizes you? :lol:


omg such good ideas! Wish I hadn't been so hasty in my reply now :lol:

I've asked for a photograph of her holding up a sign/piece of paper with her name written on it, she won't be able to find one of those on the net!

Here's the reply, it's slightly angry :lol: :lol:



> Hello. Please don't try to kid me. I know those photos are not photos of 'Herschel'. For a start, ear cropping (where the ears are pointed upwards such as the ears of the dogs in the final picture you sent) is illegal in the UK and no responsible Great Dane owner in the UK would crop their dogs ears. You have stolen those pictures from another source, they are most definitely not pictures taken in the UK! Also, the only dog with un-cropped ears has a large white patch on the chest and is obviously quite elderly, so that dog is not 'Herschel'.
> 
> The photograph which is apparently of you & the dog also cannot be the same dog as it is TINY compared to the dogs in the other photographs. However, I do commend you on the other 3 pictures which could be quite convincing to someone who was not familiar with Great Danes.
> 
> Until I get real photographs then you will not get your money. In fact, I have now lost much of my trust in you and instead of lying with pretend photographs, I will give you a chance to reveal your real self. I want to see a photograph of you holding a sign with your name written on - then I can believe that I am speaking to a truthful person. Until you fulfil my request then I refuse to give you any money. I hope you can understand why I am not happy with you. I know those photos are not real ones so please don't play any silly games with me.


----------



## Guest

Ask her for a picture of the dog with your name on paper next to it. :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness

Verbatim said:


> omg such good ideas! Wish I hadn't been so hasty in my reply now :lol:
> 
> I've asked for a photograph of her holding up a sign/piece of paper with her name written on it, she won't be able to find one of those on the net!
> 
> Here's the reply, it's slightly angry :lol: :lol:


And you should have put a pic of you and the pup with todays paper in front so you can see the date..


----------



## CheekoAndCo

If she was a good breeder she would get a huge tattoo on her back of her and the poor puppy she is sending on a train


----------



## Tigerneko

CheekoAndCo said:


> This is making me want to try winding one up!
> 
> Tell her as you live in Scotland you can only open up accounts with The Bank of Scotland but she will need one too. To do this she will have to travel with the puppy up here to open the account and you will hand over extra money


With ideas like that, you will make a fine scambaiter :thumbup:

Might just keep that one for future reference


----------



## CheekoAndCo

I've emailed a few and waiting a reply.

I should be getting a free bichon, english bulldog, husky, toy poodle and a basset! I can't believe I paid money for my dogs when I can get them for free 

These breeders also have lots of other breed avalible all over the UK 

Reply already!!!

*Hello,

thanks for the mails as well as interest in my puppies.they are still available both male and females and they are both 12weeks 3days of age respectively,Before we proceed these puppies are well socialized with kids and pets like cats,Very friendly with people,They love to play with their toys,And they have an outstanding temperament,These puppies represents the highest standard of pure breed puppies...They very Intelligent and Compactly built,Registered Pedigree,Health Guarantee Certificate of Veterinary Inspection Micro-Chipped (in case ever lost or stolen) Current on all vaccinations,Wormed ,puppies Packet(Toys,Vaccination schedule and history, Crate Training info., Potty Training info.) Already diaper Trained Travel Crate with delivery,they will be coming with health certificate,KC registration papers.A single puppy is going to cost you 190pounds including his/her shipping fee to be drop off at your doorstep if you would not be able to come over in my home in Aberdeen(Scotland) and also I will like to know how soon do you want the puppy to be at your home and also do get to me with sex that you are interested in so i can send more pictures for you to have a close look. Please I will as well like to have a brief description of your environment,
Best Regards. *

What a shame I live in Glasgow and am able to drive to Aberdeen the next time I go to a show!!


----------



## xhuskyloverx

CheekoAndCo said:


> I should be getting a free bichon, english bulldog, husky, toy poodle and a basset!* I can't believe I paid money for my dogs when I can get them for free*


This must be where i've been going wrong!


----------



## CheekoAndCo

xhuskyloverx said:


> This must be where i've been going wrong!


Must be. Who says breeders are only in it for the money?


----------



## Tigerneko

CheekoAndCo said:


> I've emailed a few and waiting a reply.
> 
> I should be getting a free bichon, english bulldog, husky, toy poodle and a basset! I can't believe I paid money for my dogs when I can get them for free
> 
> These breeders also have lots of other breed avalible all over the UK
> 
> Reply already!!!
> 
> _Hello,
> 
> thanks for the mails as well as interest in my puppies.they are still available both male and females and they are both 12weeks 3days of age respectively,Before we proceed these puppies are well socialized with kids and pets like cats,Very friendly with people,They love to play with their toys,And they have an outstanding temperament,These puppies represents the highest standard of pure breed puppies...They very Intelligent and Compactly built,Registered Pedigree,Health Guarantee Certificate of Veterinary Inspection Micro-Chipped (in case ever lost or stolen) Current on all vaccinations,Wormed ,puppies Packet(Toys,Vaccination schedule and history, Crate Training info., Potty Training info.)* Already diaper Trained* Travel Crate with delivery,they will be coming with health certificate,KC registration papers.A single puppy is going to cost you 190pounds including his/her shipping fee to be drop off at your doorstep if you would not be able to come over in my home in Aberdeen(Scotland) and also I will like to know how soon do you want the puppy to be at your home and also do get to me with sex that you are interested in so i can send more pictures for you to have a close look. Please I will as well like to have a brief description of your environment,
> Best Regards._
> 
> What a shame I live in Glasgow and am able to drive to Aberdeen the next time I go to a show!!


that's amazing, a nappy trained puppy? wow!

I love the amount of total crap they talk, they really have no idea what they're talking about do they :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Verbatim said:


> that's amazing, a nappy trained puppy? wow!
> 
> I love the amount of total crap they talk, they really have no idea what they're talking about do they :lol:


The advert says she lives in London but now she lives in Aberdeen. Clearly she's not from the UK since she says diaper.

Can't believe all these mircale dogs are free!


----------



## Tigerneko

CheekoAndCo said:


> The advert says she lives in London but now she lives in Aberdeen. Clearly she's not from the UK since she says diaper.
> 
> Can't believe all these mircale dogs are free!


how did you come across this one? I never find adverts for free puppies :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Verbatim said:


> how did you come across this one? I never find adverts for free puppies :lol:


Dogs For Sale + Country - Sun Local

You'll find alot on there


----------



## XxZoexX

Gumtree is full of them.. or it was a few month ago


----------



## Tigerneko

CheekoAndCo said:


> Dogs For Sale + Country - Sun Local
> 
> You'll find alot on there


omg they are nearly all scams! No wonder so many fall for them!

thanks for that, i'm gonna have a lot of fun there


----------



## CheekoAndCo

pets, dogs, great-dane - Cambridge, Cambridgeshire - friendly great dane puppies seeking a... - PMGAJMDT

Must be related to your pup :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

CheekoAndCo said:


> pets, dogs, great-dane - Cambridge, Cambridgeshire - friendly great dane puppies seeking a... - PMGAJMDT
> 
> Must be related to your pup :lol:


wow, I could get a friend for Herschel :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX

Id love to see a great dane using a potty :scared:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

XxZoexX said:


> Id love to see a great dane using a potty :scared:


Hey lets not get our hopes up. Lets just hope we get to see the great dane.. Then worry about the potty :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX

CheekoAndCo said:


> Hey lets not get our hopes up. Lets just hope we get to see the great dane.. Then worry about the potty :lol:


:lol: :lol: That is true, would be a good pic for them to try and find on google tho lol


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

verbatim how have you managed to keep this going for so long?! This is so funny! :thumbup: I cant wait to see what they reply next!


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx

Sun Local Classifieds - Search listings for Cars, Property, To Let, and more

wow who knew that wales is in s. yorks haha and also they add value to your family. WTF. I have been trying not to be tempted to scambait as i am meant to be revising but this could be too good to pass up on


----------



## metame

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> Sun Local Classifieds - Search listings for Cars, Property, To Let, and more
> 
> wow who knew that wales is in s. yorks haha and also they add value to your family. WTF. I have been trying not to be tempted to scambait as i am meant to be revising but this could be too good to pass up on


and i think the picture shows they are potty trained - that's one less question to ask.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

*Thank you for your interest in my Boston terrier puppies . puppies are 10 weeks old, very healthy, clean, vaccinated, wormed, with all health papers and friendly with kids and other pets at home.
My puppies are very people-oriented, very playful,
i have 1 male(Tata ) and 2 female (Quincy and Belle) that i am carefully looking for a loving home for them. i suffered a car accident that let to my hearing impaired and i had to relocate back to my Brother's place in Limbe bay, Cameroun, where i can get assistance due to my present condition and i have no option but to give them out. i have noticed that some people exceedingly buy puppies but can not care for them, as such, i am reluctant to exchange my babies for money but i will rather prefer to offer them for adoption with a fee of £200 in to any home that is prepared to accept the following conditions..
-.if you will accept to send me pictures of the puppy regularly and also keep me updated on the puppy's well being and development as the baby grows up with you,
-take care of their transportation as well, estimated at £150 if family can not pick up the puppy. 
If you accept these conditions with your hand in your heart, then you are free to contact me again to let me know which of the puppies you prefer, and when you wish the puppy to join your home.
- If you are really interested and ready by the conditions, send across your details for delivery and tell me when to make arrangement for delivery. My brother will take care of that.
Glade to know you are from UK. I have suceeded in sending one of the puppies to some on in Glasgow. i can give you his contact as well for reference.00447045767458 he is Mr. Johnatan.
we will need the following information from you to proceed,
1)full name,
2)Home address
3)landline
4) nearest airport,
5) Landline and mobile telephone number.
Once puppy is registered for delivery, every flight details will be communicated to you as of what time the puppy will leave and when it will arrive your home.
Don't be offended that we have to ask some few questions, it is just to help us know the type of home our puppies will be going into.
I want to know if you have a family?
what is yourexperience in the breed?
Do you intend to breed the puppy?
Do you have other animals?
Regards
Cynthia and family*

Wow so the guy lives in Glasgow so really I could meet him :thumbup:

Asking for landline twice? hmm


----------



## srhdufe

Nobody likes my idea and i am going to :crying: :crying:


----------



## metame

srhdufe said:


> Nobody likes my idea and i am going to :crying: :crying:


i missed your idea?


----------



## Tigerneko

Sarah+Hammies said:


> verbatim how have you managed to keep this going for so long?! This is so funny! :thumbup: I cant wait to see what they reply next!


Just keeping them hanging on with the expectation that I am going to give them some money  they will hang on for as long as it takes if they think there's something in it for them :thumbup:



xxsarahpopsxx said:


> Sun Local Classifieds - Search listings for Cars, Property, To Let, and more
> 
> wow who knew that wales is in s. yorks haha and also they add value to your family. WTF. I have been trying not to be tempted to scambait as i am meant to be revising but this could be too good to pass up on


pfffft didn't you know that Wales is in Yorkshire  gosh get a map woman!! :lol: :lol: 

That advert is hilarious, i just love it when my animals add value to my family :thumbup:

what do you all think of this one:

18 Mths Old Great Dane Bitch For Sale !!! in Port Talbot on Freeads Classifieds - Great Dane classifieds scam i think but i'm just so chicken when it comes to contacting them just in case they aren't lol


----------



## srhdufe

srhdufe said:


> Ooohh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Say that you are a detective, working on a case to trap scammers and thank you for her photo as you can now run it through the police database :lol: :thumbup:


I said this :crying:


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx

metame said:


> and i think the picture shows they are potty trained - that's one less question to ask.


:thumbup:  :thumbup: Score! got myself a bargain there!!!!


----------



## metame

srhdufe said:


> I said this :crying:


oh, i saw that :blushing:
wasnt commenting on this thread though, til i did...

forgive me, im in pain


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Verbatim said:


> Just keeping them hanging on with the expectation that I am going to give them some money  they will hang on for as long as it takes if they think there's something in it for them :thumbup:
> 
> pfffft didn't you know that Wales is in Yorkshire  gosh get a map woman!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> That advert is hilarious, i just love it when my animals add value to my family :thumbup:
> 
> what do you all think of this one:
> 
> 18 Mths Old Great Dane Bitch For Sale !!! in Port Talbot on Freeads Classifieds - Great Dane classifieds scam i think but i'm just so chicken when it comes to contacting them just in case they aren't lol


Hm I don't think that's a scam


----------



## Tigerneko

srhdufe said:


> I said this :crying:


awww sorry chuck  missed it in all the replies!

That will be getting a starring role when all this starts to round up somehow :lol:


----------



## srhdufe

Verbatim said:


> awww sorry chuck  missed it in all the replies!
> 
> That will be getting a starring role when all this starts to round up somehow :lol:


Yay :thumbup:
Will stop crying now  :lol:


----------



## frizzy67

THIS AD IS NOT A SCAM
Free husband to good home( well any home) will deliver to anywhere in the world will not even expect you to pay transportation costs Also available together or separate teenage son. 
both are toilet and house trained are not fuzzy about the type of food you provide.


----------



## XxZoexX

frizzy67 said:


> THIS AD IS NOT A SCAM
> Free husband to good home( well any home) will deliver to anywhere in the world will not even expect you to pay transportation costs Also available together or separate teenage son.
> both are toilet and house trained are not fuzzy about the type of food you provide.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Person has emailed back again. Ignored the fact I want to meet the man in Glasgow and wanted my number so I gave her my companys number and they've to ask for An Nuss so she will get put through direct to me. What she doesn't know is it's a test number that lets out loud beeps :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

frizzy67 said:


> THIS AD IS NOT A SCAM
> Free husband to good home( well any home) will deliver to anywhere in the world will not even expect you to pay transportation costs Also available together or separate teenage son.
> both are toilet and house trained are not fuzzy about the type of food you provide.


hi i will have them pleas but i expect that you will pay £3453450935 into my nigerian bank account for the shipping fee so that i can get them to nigeria


----------



## Tigerneko

CheekoAndCo said:


> Person has emailed back again. Ignored the fact I want to meet the man in Glasgow and wanted my number so I gave her my companys number and they've to ask for An Nuss so she will get put through direct to me. What she doesn't know is it's a test number that lets out loud beeps :lol:


LOL I sent my mate Nina that one as well, said it was my banks number :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10

Just caught up on this thread. I can't believe it's gone on so long I want to see how she replies after the last email

I'm off to find my own scam to play now


----------



## snoopydo

Verbatim said:


> LOL I sent my mate Nina that one as well, said it was my banks number :thumbup: :thumbup
> 
> Verbatim I've been reading your Thread with interest since the beginning and I want to help ..I've been delving in magic and have come up with Not a colour changing Great Dane BUT a Half man Half Great Dane well you wanted something different got a pic for you........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like him and Ill not ask for a penny..He is you xmas pressie thought it would make up for all the disappointment in finding out you'll never get to own your colour changing one...
> 
> Hope he will make up for all the trouble that you've had recently...Just pm me you address and I'll sent him on his way to you..
> 
> Some probs he has...Being as he's half man....
> 
> He IS toilet trained but has a habit of leaving the seat up..:lol:
> 
> He likes to watch T.V But Guards the remote
> 
> You must keep him on a tight lease to stop him roaming
> 
> Will keep trying to sneak off to the pub
> 
> As a bad habit of trying to hump every bitch he meets :lol::lol:
> 
> oh and he will chase pussy's so watch out for that.:scared: Shocking behaviour.......
> 
> If you tickle his belly on his demand he will love you forever.....
> 
> Hope you like him ....:lol::lol:


----------



## XxZoexX

snoopydo said:


> Verbatim said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I sent my mate Nina that one as well, said it was my banks number :thumbup: :thumbup
> 
> Verbatim I've been reading your Thread with interest since the beginning and I want to help ..I've been delving in magic and have come up with Not a colour changing Great Dane BUT a Half man Half Great Dane well you wanted something different got a pic for you........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like him and Ill not ask for a penny..He is you xmas pressie thought it would make up for all the disappointment in finding out you'll never get to own your colour changing one...
> 
> Hope he will make up for all the trouble that you've had recently...Just pm me you address and I'll sent him on his way to you..
> 
> Some probs he has...Being as he's half man....
> 
> He IS toilet trained but has a habit of leaving the seat up..:lol:
> 
> He likes to watch T.V But Guards the remote
> 
> You must keep him on a tight lease to stop him roaming
> 
> Will keep trying to sneak off to the pub
> 
> As a bad habit of trying to hump every bitch he meets :lol::lol:
> 
> oh and he will chase pussy's so watch out for that.:scared: Shocking behaviour.......
> 
> If you tickle his belly on his demand he will love you forever.....
> 
> Hope you like him ....:lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I like it
Click to expand...


----------



## snoopydo

Thanx Zoe :lol: Can't wait for Verbatim to see him


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Verbatim said:


> LOL I sent my mate Nina that one as well, said it was my banks number :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well she's got bored. She has stopped asking for money and wants a genuine phone number


----------



## _Sara_

Oh my! I have just spend ages reading this thread! :thumbup: seriously made my night!


----------



## Tigerneko

snoopydo said:


> Verbatim I've been reading your Thread with interest since the beginning and I want to help ..I've been delving in magic and have come up with Not a colour changing Great Dane BUT a Half man Half Great Dane well you wanted something different got a pic for you........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like him and Ill not ask for a penny..He is you xmas pressie thought it would make up for all the disappointment in finding out you'll never get to own your colour changing one...
> 
> Hope he will make up for all the trouble that you've had recently...Just pm me you address and I'll sent him on his way to you..
> 
> Some probs he has...Being as he's half man....
> 
> He IS toilet trained but has a habit of leaving the seat up..:lol:
> 
> He likes to watch T.V But Guards the remote
> 
> You must keep him on a tight lease to stop him roaming
> 
> Will keep trying to sneak off to the pub
> 
> As a bad habit of trying to hump every bitch he meets :lol::lol:
> 
> oh and he will chase pussy's so watch out for that.:scared: Shocking behaviour.......
> 
> If you tickle his belly on his demand he will love you forever.....
> 
> Hope you like him ....:lol::lol:


awwwww you have saved my christmas!! I just love him! Can I send you my OH as payment :lol: :lol:

I am sure with a bit of positive reinforcement I will be able to sort out a few of those niggling issues


----------



## Tigerneko

The much awaited reply, I think I have upset her!!



> dear friend,i appreciate you words but i dont like the fact that you called me a lier,,for god sake the photos i send to you were of two different conditions of herschel i only wanted you to see her when she was young and tiny and now she is grown up and yhealth,that was what i wrote to you on my last mail...you should see that herschel has greatly inproved inskills and age too...so you gotto stop calling me such eager names....take a look closely to those photos and you will find some differences in herschel shap and age.......so if are not iterested i wouldn"t mind to put another post for her sale...
> 
> thanks i still believe you "ve gatto make it...just comply and see if you would not get herschel at your doorsteps


I've gatto make it apparently, I thought a gatto was some sort of chocolate desert? Maybe she wants me to make one for her? Perhaps if I make her a nice gatto then I might get my puppy!

But before I rush off to the kitchen, here's my reply - i'm not letting her skirt around her lying! Time for her to tell the truth, I think :thumbup:



> No I am sorry but the fact that the photos you have sent to me since we have been corresponding have been inconsistent all along (one picture of a chocolate coloured dog, one picture of a blue dog and several pictures of different black dogs) and I am starting to lose much of my faith in you. I had my bank details and money ready and waiting for you and you disappointed me with those photographs. You have not explained the picture of the dogs in the car - is this because you do not know how to explain your lies? Perhaps you need to think more carefully next time? Now I demand an explanation as to why you sent me a fake photograph of the dogs in the car - as I said before, the dogs in this photograph have cropped ears which is ILLEGAL in the UK and as a result is not carried out on dogs any more, so those pictures are NOT from the UK and are NOT the same dog that you are supposedly sending to me. Either you explain the reason why you sent me such a photograph claiming it to be a real one or you do not get a penny of my money. If you are genuine you will apologise for sending me fake photos. I still have faith in you and I am willing to forgive you if you just admit to me now that the photos are not real and send me real ones. I also know that the photographs and text from your original advert are fake as they are copied and pasted from a Great Dane website. Those images and text have been on that website for many years - I contacted the owner of the website yesterday and they confirmed to me that the images and text used in the advert for Herschel were in fact supplied by themselves (the owner of the website) around 3 years ago.
> 
> NOW WHAT IS GOING ON?! I promise I will give you payment if only you will be honest to me, I am a forgiving person and do not mind if you come clean about your lies, everyone tells little lies sometimes!


----------



## Allana

Verbatim said:


> I've gatto make it apparently, I thought a gatto was some sort of chocolate desert? *Maybe she wants me to make one for her? Perhaps if I make her a nice gatto then I might get my puppy*!:


PMSL!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oooo cant wait for the reply!! :thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo

Verbatim said:


> awwwww you have saved my christmas!! I just love him! Can I send you my OH as payment :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am sure with a bit of positive reinforcement I will be able to sort out a few of those niggling issues


Hello Verbetim....No need to pay with you o/h he's definately free..As for sorting out his niggling issues GOOD LUCK  His issues are from his man half not his dog half.

And we all know it's so much easier to train a Dog than a Man :lol::lol::lol:

I hope the Dog side come through more as he matures....Pleased you like him.

Oh, and good on you for having the patience to keep this going with that woman Bet you've got her all tied up in knots after your last message to her ...... She'll come up with some sort of 'explanation' about the dog off the website I'm sure. prob your dogs long lost Identical Brother or some other bullshite Gosh it's more exciting than waiting for the next epsisode of Corrie is this


----------



## Lulu's owner

These scambaiting threads are always a good laugh (remember the one last year where the diaper trained pup could only go to a home with married parents?). However, I'm not sure I would go into too detailed a critique of their methods with them because it worries me that you are giving them ammunition to hone their next scam.

Admittedly, these idiots would have to improve their technique massively before they could con anybody. Learning English would be a start.


----------



## kayz

Love love love it!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky10

Love it they might stop now though.

I'll be spending a very productive lunch hour playing scam baiting lol just need to find someone first


----------



## Sandysmum

I just love this thread:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Why did you go and upset her  :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

Here is the latest reply, instead of making excuses she's just basically written some almost incomprehensible rubbish, can't quite understand her tbh :lol:



> dear ellie,am sorry to tell you this but the fact is herschel i know is my little pup so if you contacted anyperson that person do not know herschel,but since you dont wanna believe me then i dont know of what to say.....but if you still need her,i will have to start new arrangements for her photos o you if yo care too....but yo have to promise to takecare of her o/k......just calm down and tell me yu mind.that is all i need to have your confidence


And she still hasn't explained the photograph to me! So I'll ask her again!



> You still have not explained the picture of the dogs in the car to me - why is this? Have you got something to hide? I have told you I will not put it against you if you have sent a fake picture, I just want you to be honest, otherwise I will not give you my money. Would you give your money to someone who you didn't feel was honest?
> 
> Now please explain that photograph to me or you won't get any money. I also want some more photographs of you & Herschel and I want the photograph to contain a picture of today's newspaper or a piece of paper with today's date on it, so that I can believe you. If you are an honest seller you will complete this simple task for me so that you can have your money. I am putting my faith in you now.


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> Here is the latest reply, instead of making excuses she's just basically written some almost incomprehensible rubbish, can't quite understand her tbh :lol:
> 
> And she still hasn't explained the photograph to me! So I'll ask her again!


What a numpty does she really think you will fall for this lol.:lol:


----------



## Nicky10

I can't believe she thinks you will fall for that or hasn't realised you're not interested yet


----------



## Tigerneko

Nicky10 said:


> I can't believe she thinks you will fall for that or hasn't realised you're not interested yet


they are just so desperate for the money, they will hang on for as long as it takes, as long as they're kept believing that they will get money from me then they will carry on. I wouldn't mind a bet this will still be going on next christmas :lol:


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> they are just so desperate for the money, they will hang on for as long as it takes, as long as they're kept believing that they will get money from me then they will carry on. I wouldn't mind a bet this will still be going on next christmas :lol:


I wil watch out for the next episode.


----------



## Nicky10

Verbatim said:


> they are just so desperate for the money, they will hang on for as long as it takes, as long as they're kept believing that they will get money from me then they will carry on. I wouldn't mind a bet this will still be going on next christmas :lol:


I'm not sure next Christmas maybe June/July


----------



## CharleyRogan

Hahahaha I think its gonna come to an end soon, the 'seller' is gonna get miffed when no money will be handed over!


----------



## Tigerneko

CharleyRogan said:


> Hahahaha I think its gonna come to an end soon, the 'seller' is gonna get miffed when no money will be handed over!


Yeah I think she will realise soon! She's getting pretty hacked off now i think, just got this reply:



> thank you so so much for you confidence in my pup but i tell you that
> right now am at school so not possible for me and herschel to have
> photos,,,but as for the car photos,it was taken when she was to young
> among her friends back from a training exercise so i advice you to
> hold on to you confidence,,,,,,but to let things go well for us,,i
> would love to know if you had collected the money you paid? if so then
> thank god,,,,miss ellie,dont get me all wrong when i say i have spend
> a lot of money on herschel booking and for this reason i want us to
> put an end to this,that is,i want this trip to be activated once and
> forall......just understand me and i promise you that my lilltle pupp
> is all yours..
> 
> thanks your nina,,,am expecting a good reply from you......


So she's still not explained properly, what does a training exercise have to do with the dogs ears being cropped? And also none of the dogs in that photograph were 'young' like she makes out. She's gonna have to try and think her way around this one a little more for me 



> Hello I am not expecting photos this very second..... I will give you until the end of tomorrow (I am sure you will not be at school over the weekend) to send me a photograph of you with Herschel whilst holding something featuring the date (today's if you take the photo today, tomorrow's date if you take the photo tomorrow) I still do not trust you when you say it was taken at a 'training exercise' - this does not explain why the photograph is not from the UK. And none of the dogs in that photograph are young. Please can you send me the photos I have requested in the time frame I have requested, I hope you can understand why I want you to do this - I want proof that Herschel is real (and not just you saying she is real) and the only way I can see this happening is if you take a photo of yourself with the dog & something which has the current date. This is not difficult to do and I am giving you time to do it.
> 
> I will make myself clear now - until this request is fulfilled, you will NOT get any of my money. I am not asking for much, just simple photographic proof.


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> Yeah I think she will realise soon! She's getting pretty hacked off now i think, just got this reply:
> 
> So she's still not explained properly, what does a training exercise have to do with the dogs ears being cropped? And also none of the dogs in that photograph were 'young' like she makes out. She's gonna have to try and think her way around this one a little more for me


:lol:We are not daft lol completely different dog.


----------



## harley bear

Just out of interest how much is she asking you to pay for this amazing colour/sex changing dog?


----------



## JohnMorris

snoopydo said:


> Hello Verbetim....No need to pay with you o/h he's definately free..As for sorting out his niggling issues GOOD LUCK  His issues are from his man half not his dog half.
> 
> And we all know it's so much easier to train a Dog than a Man :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I hope the Dog side come through more as he matures....Pleased you like him.
> 
> Oh, and good on you for having the patience to keep this going with that woman Bet you've got her all tied up in knots after your last message to her ...... She'll come up with some sort of 'explanation' about the dog off the website I'm sure. prob your dogs long lost Identical Brother or some other bullshite Gosh it's more exciting than waiting for the next epsisode of Corrie is this


Now then Snoopydoo you have pushed your luck with this one. Dogs easier to train than men? Must depend on the men. Ask Katie, she has me trained to perfection; she trained the dogs too though. You can go off people you know


----------



## Tigerneko

harley bear said:


> Just out of interest how much is she asking you to pay for this amazing colour/sex changing dog?


£180 for food and travel and then when she thought she was getting there with squeezing the money out of me she asked me for another £40 because the dog's insurance suddenly needed renewing. If I handed all that money over then I don't doubt for a second that I would be asked for more money for something else. that's what they do - worm more and more out of you gradually. I doubt it will be into the thousands like some scammers do but £220 plus whatever else she would ask for is a lot of money to them!

Anyway, I got another reply! I asked for a photo of her and the dog with something featuring the current date...... I got a totally random picture with an obvious watermark as well as the website it was taken from! What a moron! The picture is attached at the end of this post 

and here is the email that came with it, not much:



> here is one of the pics


so does that mean i'm getting more?!

and here is my reply, I know I may well be making it easier for him/her next time but tbh they are too stupid to try and cover their tracks 'next time', she will just try the same things with someone else in the hope that they're gulliable.



> why is this picture taken from Fotosearch.com? Fotosearch is full of stock images for anyone to use. This is also not a real picture. Stop messing around with me. I want the photograph I requested - YOU, THE DOG and something with TODAYS DATE on it. It is not a difficult request now please do it or you won't be seeing my money. I need to know you are for real so please send me the picture I have requested and not another FAKE photograph from the internet. I am not an idiot, please don't treat me like one.
> 
> If you want proof that I know the picture is fake, here is a link to the very picture you have used as well as many more similar ones:
> 
> Great dane woman Stock Photos and Images. 65 great dane woman pictures and royalty free photography available to search from over 100 stock photo brands.
> 
> I want the photograph I have asked for. Do it today. I am starting to get the feeling that you are wasting my time.


and here is said photo:


----------



## harley bear

:lol: Shes a sandwich short of a picnic :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Hahahahahahahahaha thats just insulting sending you such an obvious fake! Made my day


----------



## harrys_mum

they must think we are all absolute idiots for falling for their crap.
its beyond daft.
michelle x


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Don't think I'd want a dog that pulls like that on walks! 

Could have atleast made more effort on getting a picture


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Haha that picture!!! :lol: That is one BIG 'puppy'! lol

Yous should say that you are now concerned over the health of the pup, I mean a large breed puppy pulling someone along, thats alot of strain on the joints!!  lol


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Wow... what a thread..... well done......I guess this is just one of many of those scamerites out there...... Pamx


----------



## Guest

Sorry peeps was conked out again with these pain killers what have I missed on Scammerdale.


----------



## Sandysmum

Be careful not to give too much away! There's always chance other scammers may read this on her pooter, don't give them any thing they could use on others, websites for piccies etc. Why not just say something like, a friend has shown me the same pic, don't you think that's strange?


----------



## ad_1980

Ok Vertabim thank you very much for making the last 30 mins of my life at work very memorable! i have spent 30 mins reading this entire thread from top to bottom and it has made the best entertainment ever! LOL! Thanks!

I'm looking forward to hearing her next reply! if there is one


----------



## Guest

ad_1980 said:


> Ok Vertabim thank you very much for making the last 30 mins of my life at work very memorable! i have spent 30 mins reading this entire thread from top to bottom and it has made the best entertainment ever! LOL! Thanks!
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing her next reply! if there is one


It is great isn't it better than tv. We call it Scammerdale.


----------



## Tigerneko

Got another! She's getting really fed up now, I think she's starting to get wind that i'm just wasting her time 



> hi ellie,,,am sorry to let you know that i have spent alot of cash for photos,,,so if you ready to take away herschel then you get ready for the last booking cos i cant continue to take photos and bookings without you being seriouse about it.....so let me know you mind now if you are ready for her,,,for how long should i got to tell yo all ths that she is find and you will have to confirm that before you sign and pay the money.........wishing you all the best..awaits you knid infor......nina


so here's the reply...



> But you haven't taken any photos, all the photographs you have sent me have been proven to be fake. I am very serious about taking Herschel but I hope you understand that after receiving some rather unconvincing photographs, I am now feeling wary about completing the transaction so have asked you to complete a simple task - to take a photograph of you and the dog featuring something with the current date, such as a newspaper or even just the date written on a piece of paper. I am going to provide a happy, loving home for Herschel and if you want the best for her, you will help me out by taking the photograph that I want. I do not see that it is a difficult task, so why do you keep trying to back out of it? Please answer my question! Also, please let me know how much money you have spent so far and I will refund it to you when I get the photographic proof I have asked for.


----------



## Tigerneko

Another! I'm gonna make it a bit more exciting..... we are gonna meet up!! (not really)

Here's the latest from her:



> dear i dont want you to re-pay me for all i have spent....all i need you to do is be seriouse and lets finish this thing once and for all...am seriouse about her concern so let me know if you gonna take her....i got my end of year exam coming up so soon so i aint got a lot of time....please lets trust ourself and i promise herschel is all yours....take my worlds now,,,,am not gonna play yo.....
> 
> if you doubt me just visit my compound on the address i gave yo....thanks


perhaps we can have tea and scones together...... or maybe even a gatto!!

Here's me reply:



> Okay, I will visit the compound tomorrow if that is okay with you? If not, please let me know when you will be able to meet. However, I don't understand why you are not willing to send the photograph I have asked for. Please can you give me an explanation for this!


----------



## Tigerneko

Another :lol:



> the only reason is i want you to meet herschel yourself if that would please you.....so i should be expecting your visit right.....





> Okay, I will visit the compound tomorrow if that is okay with you? If not, please let me know when you will be able to meet. However, I don't understand why you are not willing to send the photograph I have asked for. Please can you give me an explanation for this!


----------



## ad_1980

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 

ps vertabim - i'm loving what you posted about your location - scamming for scammers lol


----------



## Guest

:lol::lol::lol::lol::loloes she think we are daft or something.


----------



## metame

Lulu's owner said:


> These scambaiting threads are always a good laugh (remember the one last year where the diaper trained pup could only go to a home with married parents?). However, I'm not sure I would go into too detailed a critique of their methods with them because it worries me that you are giving them ammunition to hone their next scam.
> 
> Admittedly, these idiots would have to improve their technique massively before they could con anybody. Learning English would be a start.





jetsmum said:


> Be careful not to give too much away! There's always chance other scammers may read this on her pooter, don't give them any thing they could use on others, websites for piccies etc. Why not just say something like, a friend has shown me the same pic, don't you think that's strange?


*also worried about that*


----------



## Allana

Oh I wonder how the visit will go !! :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

So it costs money to take pictures on a camera and put them on your computer now? That's a new one


----------



## Tigerneko

CheekoAndCo said:


> So it costs money to take pictures on a camera and put them on your computer now? That's a new one


I just got this from her:



> am a student for god sake,,,,where do you expect me to get money to take pics,,,,,infact i need to buy my handout books so i dont have enough cash to run that programme,,when you come you will see for yourself how good it is...............


So replied with this:



> It doesn't cost anything to take photographs..... as long as you have a digital camera (which you must do if you have taken & sent the photographs I have received so far) then it doesn't cost you anything. It has nothing to do with money.


----------



## poshmog

This is brilliant!! 

What planet is this person on ,and further more ,what school?? 

If this idiot is paying for tuition ,then ought to ask for a refund because her english is appauling !!

Great stuff ,while they busy replying ,they are leaving someone else alone ,will be very interested if the "compound" exsists!!:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness

There English has suddenly got very good.... LOL


----------



## Tigerneko

poshmog said:


> This is brilliant!!
> 
> What planet is this person on ,and further more ,what school??
> 
> If this idiot is paying for tuition ,then ought to ask for a refund because her english is appauling !!
> 
> Great stuff ,while they busy replying ,they are leaving someone else alone ,will be very interested if the "compound" exsists!!:thumbup:


Exactly, the main point of scambaiting is to keep them away from someone who will fall for their rubbish.... pretty difficult to see how they can but so many do!

they gave me the postcode for the so-called compound but it just looks like a load of crappy flats and a building site in the middle of london somewhere!

Apparently I am going there at 3pm tomorrow, she'll have to set off soon if she wants to get there on time, i've heard it takes a while to get from Nigeria to London 



momentofmadness said:


> There English has suddenly got very good.... LOL


Maybe she's just had an English lesson :lol:


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Haha great stuff!! Hope you enjoy your 'meeting'


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> I just got this from her:
> 
> So replied with this:


She's shooting herself in the foot... 

By saying that she does't have any money to take photos (bullshit), then she's more or less confessing that she hasn't taken the photos she sent you.


----------



## Tigerneko

Chillinator said:


> She's shooting herself in the foot...
> 
> By saying that she does't have any money to take photos (bullshit), then she's more or less confessing that she hasn't taken the photos she sent you.


Exactly, think I said in one of the emails that she's supposedly managed to take & send a load of photos already so why can't she do it now?

This is why i'm not bothered about pointing out where she's gone wrong, they are so utterly stupid that they just won't learn from it. They will just do the same thing again with the next person in the hope that they won't be as smart as me.


----------



## JohnMorris

harley bear said:


> :lol: Shes a sandwich short of a picnic :lol:


Nah a picnic short of a picnic!


----------



## harley bear

JohnMorris said:


> Nah a picnic short of a picnic!


Yeah just an empty picnic basket :lol:

I cant believe what a moron she is!


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Maybe she uses an internet cafe so has to pay! Watch out you'll be paying for that next


----------



## Guest

CheekoAndCo said:


> So it costs money to take pictures on a camera and put them on your computer now? That's a new one


Must be a coin-activated camera...


----------



## noushka05

this thread is a Classic:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> this thread is a Classic:thumbup::thumbup:


Told you you would like Scammerdale didn't I.


----------



## JohnMorris

Who needs "Coronation Street Live" aged 50 when we have our own soap? Come on scammer we need another update.


----------



## Nicky10

This is great. How did the meeting go? What colour was he today :lol:


----------



## JohnMorris

Nicky10 said:


> This is great. How did the meeting go? What colour was he today :lol:


OMG I forgot it was "today". I am still wanting a red and green flashing dog for our Christmas decoration centre piece. Hope the "visit" went well and waiting for an update. Off now to do some proper work just to show willing:eek6::frown:


----------



## Nicky10

JohnMorris said:


> OMG I forgot it was "today". I am still wanting a red and green flashing dog for our Christmas decoration centre piece. Hope the "visit" went well and waiting for an update. Off now to do some proper work just to show willing:eek6::frown:


I'd much rather read this than work :lol:.


----------



## JohnMorris

Nicky10 said:


> I'd much rather read this than work :lol:.


"Work" OMG I knew there was something I was supposed to be doing. Come on Verbatim what's the crack? Any update?


----------



## Sandysmum

Yes please can we have the next episode?:sad:


----------



## snoopydo

JohnMorris said:


> Now then Snoopydoo you have pushed your luck with this one. Dogs easier to train than men? Must depend on the men. Ask Katie, she has me trained to perfection; she trained the dogs too though. You can go off people you know


Awwwwww Are you still Off me? :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Meet up was supposed to be at 3 can we find out what happened?


----------



## blade100

any news???


----------



## JohnMorris

They haven't kidnapped Verbatim have they?


----------



## Tapir

JohnMorris said:


> They haven't kidnapped Verbatim have they?


Lol i was thinking that! Maybe Herschal dragged her off like the pic...


----------



## blade100

i did think this untill i had a look at her activity and the last time she was logged on was today at 9.37am so she must be ok!


----------



## dee o gee

Maybe she's on her way to Nigeria to meet Herschel and Nina! :lol: It's a long trip if your taking the scottish express! :thumbup:


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Any more replies?!?


----------



## harrys_mum

no updates, whats going on,
wheres herschel......
michelle x


----------



## CharleyRogan

Arrgggh Dying of anticipation here!    I thought the same thing!!


----------



## Tigerneko

Sorry guys, was just on the plane back from Nigeria  

nah not really, had a cracking hangover on Tuesday (yes, drinking on a work night, tut tut) so wasn't quite in the mood to update :lol:

Here's the latest for a bit of a catch up, we agreed to meet at 3pm right? so she emailled me this at 2:34pm:



> hi i have been waiting for you all day...please let me know if you areserious cus i dont have all the world time...


Well I think that's her fault she's been waiting all day if we didn't ask to meet until 3 

and as I was feeling quite ill and not in the mood, I just sent this back:



> Hi, I was waiting at the compound for you at 3pm which was the time we had arranged and you were not there - why weren't you there?


and I have just read this one now, about to reply:



> dear mada,i waited for so long infact you might had come there later,,,,i even try emails to you but no reply,so please let me knoewyour mind if you are serious about having her as yours not telling me you are coming and we could not meet.....if you still have to take her ,i tell you that this is the last time i would have to spend money for her..............where are you now so that we can start another arrangement on her trip.....
> thanks yours nina johnson..
> am waiting for your kind infor........


Will update in a bit with my reply


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> Sorry guys, was just on the plane back from Nigeria
> 
> nah not really, had a cracking hangover on Tuesday (yes, drinking on a work night, tut tut) so wasn't quite in the mood to update :lol:
> 
> Here's the latest for a bit of a catch up, we agreed to meet at 3pm right? so she emailled me this at 2:34pm:
> 
> Well I think that's her fault she's been waiting all day if we didn't ask to meet until 3
> 
> and as I was feeling quite ill and not in the mood, I just sent this back:
> 
> and I have just read this one now, about to reply:
> 
> Will update in a bit with my reply


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:Yay Scammerdale continues.


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Can't believe she is still talking to you lol she must be getting fed up by now! lol

Thought you had been kidnapped in Nigeria!!


----------



## Tigerneko

danielled said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:Yay Scammerdale continues.


it has well and truly returned!

Here's me reply:



> Hi, I don't understand why you were waiting for me all day when we arranged to meet at 3pm? If you had got sick of waiting by 3pm then that is your own fault - I did state that I wouldn't be there until 3. The reason I did not email you back was because I was driving to the compound and I am quite sure it is illegal to check my emails whilst driving!
> 
> Of course I still want the dog, I will be happy to make alternative arrangements but only if you can promise that you will actually be there at the specified time!
> 
> thanks


----------



## Tigerneko

xhuskyloverx said:


> Can't believe she is still talking to you lol she must be getting fed up by now! lol
> 
> Thought you had been kidnapped in Nigeria!!


No, that's next week :lol:


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> it has well and truly returned!
> 
> Here's me reply:


Nice one. Hold on oh mcafee clear off will do when I go to bed lol.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Imagine if somehow after all of this she was genuine :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

CheekoAndCo said:


> Imagine if somehow after all of this she was genuine :lol:


omg i'd be mortified :lol: :lol:

i'd just advise her to change banks and get some English lessons


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> omg i'd be mortified :lol: :lol:
> 
> i'd just advise her to change banks and get some English lessons


She deffo needs english lessons.


----------



## dee o gee

Verbatim said:


> omg i'd be mortified :lol: :lol:
> 
> i'd just advise her to change banks and get some English lessons


But imagine if a great dane landed at your doorstep one morning! :lol:

Since when has your name changed to Mada?


----------



## Tigerneko

dee o gee said:


> But imagine if a great dane landed at your doorstep one morning! :lol:
> 
> Since when has your name changed to Mada?


wow i'd be well chuffed :thumbup:

perhaps she thinks i'm her mother


----------



## dee o gee

Verbatim said:


> wow i'd be well chuffed :thumbup:
> 
> perhaps she thinks i'm her mother


It'd be a colour changing one that would be good to pull a sled and all, just in time for xmas! 

How long are you going to keep this on for? You could keep it up for a few years until the dog has died! Didn't someone suggest pretending you received the pup and try sending one back, you could get her to pay you for sending it to her!


----------



## Tigerneko

dee o gee said:


> It'd be a colour changing one that would be good to pull a sled and all, just in time for xmas!
> 
> How long are you going to keep this on for? You could keep it up for a few years until the dog has died! Didn't someone suggest pretending you received the pup and try sending one back, you could get her to pay you for sending it to her!


wow it might even be able to turn into a reindeer for me.... although i'd be happy if it could just change it's nose to red :thumbup: i'm not fussy!

haha I don't know, just gonna keep it going for as long as I can be bothered! I've lost the drive for it a little bit now cos it's been going on so long (like a stale marriage LOL) but i'm just gonna keep trundling on and see where it goes :lol:

I would quite like to pick up a new one soon though!


----------



## momentofmadness

I bet this person is having as much fun with you as you are with her.. LOL and they prob come on here every night and see what has been written.. :lol:


----------



## dee o gee

momentofmadness said:


> I bet this person is having as much fun with you as you are with her.. LOL and they prob come on here every night and see what has been written.. :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: Hello Nina!! :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Noooooooooooo its the end of the thread!! updAates please!!


----------



## Guest

I wonder what will happen in the next episode.


----------



## JohnMorris

Thank goodness for that Verbatim, I was beginning to panic you'd been hijacked and sold on the black market as a colour changing, sex changing human!


----------



## Tigerneko

JohnMorris said:


> Thank goodness for that Verbatim, I was beginning to panic you'd been hijacked and sold on the black market as a colour changing, sex changing human!


:lol: :lol: :lol:

no but thanks for the idea, wonder how much I can get for myself... all it takes is a few pictures and a quick play with photoshop.... hmm!!


----------



## JohnMorris

Verbatim said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no but thanks for the idea, wonder how much I can get for myself... all it takes is a few pictures and a quick play with photoshop.... hmm!!


:thumbup::lol: PMSL


----------



## harrys_mum

well by the time you get to see herschel he wont be a puppy and you will have to start all over again looking for a pup:lol:
michelle x


----------



## Tigerneko

harrys_mum said:


> well by the time you get to see herschel he wont be a puppy and you will have to start all over again looking for a pup:lol:
> michelle x


Yeah I might have to ask for a refund :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Verbatim said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no but thanks for the idea, wonder how much I can get for myself... all it takes is a few pictures and a quick play with photoshop.... hmm!!


You were in my dream!!! i read that you got banned and people had you in their sigs saying 'get verbatim back!' 
well, i did read this thred before falling alseep lol!!


----------



## Tigerneko

Taylorbaby said:


> You were in my dream!!! i read that you got banned and people had you in their sigs saying 'get verbatim back!'
> well, i did read this thred before falling alseep lol!!


PMSL that's the best thing i've ever read :lol: :lol: well at least i know the forum would miss me :lol: :lol:

replies ahoy!!

I got this:



> DEAR MADAM,,,THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE MAILLI NOW UNDERSTAND WHY WE COULD NOT MEET....SO WHAT ARE YOUR ARRANGEMENTS,HOPE THAT WOULD NOT COST ME MUCH......HOW DO YOU WANT ME TO SEND THE PUPPY TO YOU......THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR CONCERNT...I AWAITS YOUR PROMPT REPLY...


yeah we couldn't meet cos you weren't bloody there love   :lol: 

and then this:



> dear ellie,,,how are you,,,i have been waiting for you...let me know where and when to meet you...


And this is what I sent back:



> well please stop waiting for me as we haven't specified a time to meet!
> 
> I am happy to meet up on Saturday, same place same time - 3pm!
> 
> I will be there at 3pm, no sooner and no later than that. Would you like me to bring the money with me so that the payment can be given straight to you? I may even be able to bring Herschel home with me there and then if that is okay with you, it will save money & time on the delivery and is much kinder on the dog
> 
> thanks


----------



## Thorne

I look forward to saturday! :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

lol glad its the best thing you have read!   :thumbup:

cant wait for the update! i recently had a scam for cats, they wanted to know my address/phonenumber/passport number??/whther i was single/married/my job/kids/birthday!!

haha was so funny, I said I was a accountant!


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> PMSL that's the best thing i've ever read :lol: :lol: well at least i know the forum would miss me :lol: :lol:
> 
> replies ahoy!!
> 
> I got this:
> 
> yeah we couldn't meet cos you weren't bloody there love   :lol:
> 
> and then this:
> 
> And this is what I sent back:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Needed the early morning laughs.


----------



## harrys_mum

ah great, big day saturday, hope the snow doesnt disrupt the handing over of herschel. :lol::lol::lol:
michelle xx


----------



## Nicky10

Verbatim said:


> PMSL that's the best thing i've ever read :lol: :lol: well at least i know the forum would miss me :lol: :lol:
> 
> replies ahoy!!
> 
> I got this:
> 
> yeah we couldn't meet cos you weren't bloody there love   :lol:
> 
> and then this:
> 
> And this is what I sent back:


Oh so tomorrow then. Can't wait to see what age and colour he/she is this time


----------



## Tigerneko

UPDATES 

I got this this morning:



> thank you so much.......i will be glad if you bring the money with
> you....and remember it is 330 pounds,so please let me know where to
> meet you so we can finish the deal at once.....i awaits your
> reply....yours nina


why am I suddenly paying £330? I am sure it was only £180 the other day!! Not only is this a colour and size changing dog, its a bloomin price changing one too!!

so I asked this:



> hi, why has the price suddenly changed to £330? As far as I am aware it has always been £180?
> 
> why are you charging £330 now?


and got this back:



> am sorry,i wanted to know if you are serious....so i would like toinform you that,you are given a discount of 20 pounds for advancepayments...or 5 pounds discount for complete payment cash at hand...soyou would have to choose yours and let me know where and how to meetyou....you know we dont have so much to time to waste...i awaits yourpayment and method of delivery to you anytime from now and in yournext mail...... thanks yours nina....


Why is she suddenly doing an offer on my dog  and she's still not explained!

Also note how she's mentioned nothing about our supposed meeting today 

so I replied with this:



> You have not told me why the payment has gone up to £330 from the original £180. WHY?
> 
> Also - where were you today? We arranged to meet at 3pm, I waited until 5pm for you and you did not turn up. We arranged in a previous email to meet at 3pm today at the compound. Can you please explain to me why you weren't there?
> 
> I am getting sick of dealing with you, you have messed me around from the beginning.


Can't wait for her reply


----------



## srhdufe

:lol: Price changing pooch :lol: You are so lucky


----------



## blade100

exciting times


----------



## thedogsmother

I bet shes suddenly realised what a unique thing she has in a colour changing pup, people can easily get £330 for such a unique animal, I think you are all very suspicious, poor Nina all shes trying to do is find a loving home for her beloved pooch, shame on you for doubting her motives:crazy:


----------



## Tigerneko

thedogsmother said:


> I bet shes suddenly realised what a unique thing she has in a colour changing pup, people can easily get £330 for such a unique animal, I think you are all very suspicious, poor Nina all shes trying to do is find a loving home for her beloved pooch, shame on you for doubting her motives:crazy:


yeah maybe i should just stop being silly, hand over the cash and get my puppy, otherwise i might not get it in time for christmas!

Just got this:



> am sorry for that....i asked you where to meet you but you did say anything....am so sorry....as for the price,i told you i only wanted toconfirm if you still knew the price, that is all....so dont getupset....the main price for her is 180....and not 330 i went for classes so i could not be there in time...forgive meellie...i think i should send her right away tomorrow evening if thatwould make you happy...i promise she would be on her way as soon aseverything is arrange according to plans....so are you ready for thetrip tomorrow? let me know and also deposite 75 as advance payment forexpenses...


I think she means that I "did not say anything" .....which I did. I told her 3pm same place same time and she stood me up, i'm starting to think she doesn't like me 

hmmm very strange university to be having classes on a saturday! wow! She is one dedicated student, if only she was this dedicated to scamming :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> yeah maybe i should just stop being silly, hand over the cash and get my puppy, otherwise i might not get it in time for christmas!
> 
> Just got this:
> 
> I think she means that I "did not say anything" .....which I did. I told her 3pm same place same time and she stood me up, i'm starting to think she doesn't like me
> 
> hmmm very strange university to be having classes on a saturday! wow! She is one dedicated student, if only she was this dedicated to scamming :thumbup:


She needs to work on her grammer doesn't she.


----------



## Tigerneko

Just sent this back:



> Nina, I think you will find that I stated in an earlier email that we would meet up today at 3pm, you also agreed to this - so why did you not turn up?
> 
> Also, why did you state the price was £330 instead of £180, are you trying to rip me off?
> 
> I will not pay you anything in advance until I have met Herschel and I am happy with her. Because of your previous actions I think this is the best way forward.
> 
> No money until I meet you and my puppy, do you understand me? Please reply to me with answers to my 3 questions.


so that's her well and truly told :lol:


----------



## srhdufe

Verbatim said:


> Just sent this back:
> 
> so that's her well and truly told :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you tell her!! :thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Verbatim said:


> yeah maybe i should just stop being silly, hand over the cash and get my puppy, otherwise i might not get it in time for christmas!
> 
> Just got this:
> 
> I think she means that I "did not say anything" .....which I did. I told her 3pm same place same time and she stood me up, i'm starting to think she doesn't like me
> 
> hmmm very strange university to be having classes on a saturday! wow! She is one dedicated student, if only she was this dedicated to scamming :thumbup:


Classes on a Saturday that is a week before Christmas? You would think with all these extra lessons she would beable to type better English!

Just hope the price of the pup keeps going up because you could make a fortune with her


----------



## pamela Renfrew

I just can not believe that she is letting this go on and on and on and on and still thinking that anyone after all these emails would be seriously wanting to buy a dog from her....... How thick is she....... x


----------



## noushka05

Flippin hek Portia!....are you still messing this poor woman about!!!!


i do luv this thread:lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

noushka05 said:


> Flippin hek Portia!....are you still messing this poor woman about!!!!
> 
> i do luv this thread:lol:


Probaly a man pretending to be a woman


----------



## Tigerneko

pamela Renfrew said:


> I just can not believe that she is letting this go on and on and on and on and still thinking that anyone after all these emails would be seriously wanting to buy a dog from her....... How thick is she....... x


I know :lol: :lol:

they are just desperate to get money out of people so they'll wait as long as it takes!



noushka05 said:


> Flippin hek Portia!....are you still messing this poor woman about!!!!
> 
> i do luv this thread:lol:


I'm cruel aren't I :lol: :lol:


----------



## happysaz133

You should say you don't want to dog anymore, and see how long she keeps emailing you persuading you that you do actually want it and you want to send her the money


----------



## RAINYBOW

tell her that the woman down the road had a pink one for sale so you bought that instead


----------



## CharleyRogan

Any more responses off her? Its only days till xmas... she has spoilt your xmas now!


----------



## harrys_mum

cant believe these people think you are stupid enough to believe all the bullshit.
most unis i would think would be almost finished for xmas now, but she went to classes on a saturday. 
ask her/him if they think you are some sort of idiot for believing all this stuff.
at least as its so near to xmas they are not going to be well off, haha.
michelle xx

so you are supposed to be going again today for a meet, well good luck.


----------



## dee o gee

Tell her you will meet her this saturday!! See does she twig that it's actually xmas! 

How about saying you've bought one from a neighbour/friend but you don't like it anymore and ask her would she like to buy it as a friend for herschel for £150! :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

dee o gee said:


> Tell her you will meet her this saturday!! See does she twig that it's actually xmas!
> 
> How about saying you've bought one from a neighbour/friend but you don't like it anymore and ask her would she like to buy it as a friend for herschel for £150! :lol:


Ooooh yes do this!!! Tell her its an all singing, and dancing colour changing dog  :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby

i think that its a man! 

any news yet??


----------



## JohnMorris

happysaz133 said:


> You should say you don't want to dog anymore, and see how long she keeps emailing you persuading you that you do actually want it and you want to send her the money


*PMSL*


RAINYBOW said:


> tell her that the woman down the road had a pink one for sale so you bought that instead


*Love it - this Scammerdale is the only thing making me feel better at the mo. *


----------



## thedogsmother

I think you should tell her you want a kitten as well and does she know anyone who has any kittens.


----------



## blade100

this has all gone quiet,has there been no more emails?


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Yeah..... I guess you didnt get your Big Puppy for Xmas then ?????? Shame..... hope you are not too disappointed ! ! ! ! ! ! x


----------



## Guest

I was wondering why it had gone quiet. I was enjoying Scammerdale.


----------



## Taylorbaby

ooo i forgot about this!! she didnt put a big box on him and post him to you then ??


----------



## ad_1980

Is Scammerdale over?!


----------



## snoopydo

Looks like it


----------



## JohnMorris

Come on Verbatim did you get your colour changing, breed changing, age changing puppy? PLEASE we need an update. How about you post the email address on here and we all start pestering the person? LOL


----------



## Imp12

NOOOOOOOO what happend!! I cant stand the suspense!! talk about a scammerdale cliffhanger!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Verbatim!!!!! Give us an update!


----------



## Tigerneko

LOL I totally forgot about this, haven't had any more emails from her since, maybe shes personally delivering my amazing puppy to me on foot! Might just email her and ask how my dog is doing and when am I going to receive her!


----------



## RockRomantic

Verbatim said:


> LOL I totally forgot about this, haven't had any more emails from her since, maybe shes personally delivering my amazing puppy to me on foot! Might just email her and ask how my dog is doing and when am I going to receive her!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby

haha you gota email her back!!!


----------



## ZoMMy

Only now have I found this and I loved it, cannot believe how long ago it was!


----------



## LinznMilly

Old thread. 

:Locktopic


----------

